# What are you listening to? v. The Bass is BUMPIN SON!



## Bomboclat

last one was over 1000
(if there was a reason this was so please feel free to shut this down or mege!)

DJ Skazi -Acelera


----------



## dunwich

Pretty Lights - Cold Feeling


----------



## soma-tose

dunwich said:


> Pretty Lights - Cold Feeling



good call.


----------



## Noodle

Jay Dee aka J Dilla - Sometimes ( Remix )


----------



## Noodle

Bass Hit - Techno Bass '95 

( sorry about the sound quality )

...nice and up this one is though.


----------



## Noodle

Sandy Vee - Bleep ( Pig & Dan Remix )


----------



## stimutant

thx thizzer, didnt have the time to care this morning...


----------



## Noodle

B12 - Slope


----------



## swilow

brainbug said:


> thx thizzer, didnt have the time to care this morning...



 Good excuse 

Listening to 1200Mics, though its too happy, so chill out to this http://pop.youtube.com/watch?v=W8g2UZpSumc

Silencer- Sterile Nails and Thunderbowels- skip to about three minutes in for a giggle- yet it is diturbing. Leeap from life!


----------



## Noodle

Matthew Dear - Neigborhoods


----------



## Acid Eiffel

The Future Sound Of London - Calcium


----------



## stimutant

swilow said:


> Good excuse
> 
> Listening to 1200Mics, though its too happy, so chill out to this http://pop.youtube.com/watch?v=W8g2UZpSumc
> 
> Silencer- Sterile Nails and Thunderbowels- skip to about three minutes in for a giggle- yet it is diturbing. Leeap from life!





yeah and its not even a lie 
gonna have my final practical exam next tuesday, so im never around for long..


----------



## Black

Dave the Drummer - Contortions Mix

As much as i love goa/psy, every now and then you just have to listen to some acid techno und turn the volume way up


----------



## Crush88

I'm really getting into dubstep a lot, and ive been listening to Sunday by the Widdler. its a really dope track...


----------



## Noodle

Acid Eiffel said:


> The Future Sound Of London - Calcium



FSOL = best live show I've seen!

I think that was in the early nineties.  I wasn't even getting high back then.


Golden Girls - Kinetic ( Orbital Remix )


----------



## aesoprock

Peter Fox - Alles Neu


----------



## Noodle

Orbital - Frenetic ( live 2002 )


----------



## Noodle

Faithless - Emergency


----------



## PsyGhost

DJ Rashad - Fuk Me in My Face


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Painkiller vs Naked Tourist - Hypnotized

holy shit, can psytrance get any better than this?


----------



## soma-tose

Weird on a Monday Night - Younger Brother 

dear god what a great track.


----------



## aesoprock

Mad Caddies - Sad Reggie


----------



## miasma

*Global Communication* - Pentamerous Metamorphosis


----------



## aesoprock

T.Raumschmiere - Monstertruckdriver

Radical


----------



## Acid Eiffel

Noodle said:


> FSOL = best live show I've seen!
> 
> I think that was in the early nineties.  I wasn't even getting high back then.



Lucky! 

 i've all but given up on ever seeing them. they did release a bunch of unreleased work online in 2007 so there is a glimmer of hope.....


----------



## Noodle

New Order -  Someone Like You ( Funk D'Void Remix )


----------



## Noodle

Funk D'Void - featuring Jay Leblone ~ Lovin' ( Your Body Remix )


----------



## Noodle

AFX - Every Day


----------



## aesoprock

A lil monolog? 
Blockhead - Forest Crunk


----------



## saliim

The Shamen - Hyperreal .....cant find stuff from Bez and the Domino Bones!!!


----------



## rangrz

slipknot [sic]


----------



## WatMyConditionIsIn

mistabishi - printer jam ...sick d&b song fuckin deadly


----------



## Zzyzx

Vibrasphere - Mountain Lake   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQJa8_IVTRE

Its like an orgasm of peacefulness for my ears


----------



## aesoprock

Zzyzx said:


> Vibrasphere - Mountain Lake   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQJa8_IVTRE
> 
> Its like an orgasm of peacefulness for my ears




Check this one out, you'll probably like it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AvP1atLBuo&fmt=18


----------



## Bomboclat

been binging on Flying Lotus recently 
his music writes my spring soundtrack

Robertaflack -Flying Lotus


----------



## Pet Sounds

The La's - There She Goes Again


----------



## Zzyzx

aesoprock said:


> Check this one out, you'll probably like it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AvP1atLBuo&fmt=18



Yep, exploring this new group now   thx for the tip


----------



## swilow

John Lennon- Jealous Guy. Ohhhhhh...


----------



## Zzyzx

Fluke - Atom Bomb


----------



## aesoprock

Millencolin - No Cigar


----------



## RedLeader

Anyone want to hear GOOD dark elektro:

http://www.last.fm/music/Xentrifuge/_/Technicide?autostart

*Xentrifuge - Technicide*


----------



## Musmaro

Black Label Society - In This River


----------



## miasma

Orichalcum & the deviant


----------



## mindtools

gus gus - degeneration


----------



## den3ial

disco biscuits - caterpillar


----------



## panic in paradise

Solaris Heights - No Trace (Popof Rmx)


----------



## aesoprock

Quantic - In the key of blue


....gn8.


----------



## miasma

*Tetsu Inoue* - Ambiant Otaku http://www.discogs.com/Tetsu-Inoue-Ambiant-Otaku/release/61

gorgeous


----------



## Zzyzx

Deadmau5 & Kaskade - I Remember (D-Dub Edit)


----------



## swilow

Woods of Ypres- Canadian black/dark metal. Killah


----------



## soma-tose

Vibesquad - Blimey


----------



## TheTwighlight

Tiesto -  In Search Of Sunrise 7 (Asia).


----------



## swilow

Fen- As Buried Spirits Stir (beautiful, atmospheric black metal)

Damn for a mod of an electronic music forum, I really should be posting more electronic stuff  But black metal is where my heart is.....


----------



## RedLeader

*Swilow*, check this out if you can get your hands on it: http://www.metal-archives.com/band.php?id=3633

Or any of the side-projects of Vladimir Cochet.   I guarantee that you will like it.


----------



## Bomboclat

Girl Talk - Night Ripper (CD)

(11 more days until this guy rocks my world ha!)


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=7443

never gave dubstep a chance before, but my friend recommended it today...been listening to it for the last hour...dont plan on stopping


----------



## Zzyzx

Gaia - Kasbah

this song is awsome, its like the instruments are telling a story, not on youtube tho sorry


----------



## Noodle

Ed Solo & Skool of Thought - Always There


----------



## Noodle

Incident - Cleavage


----------



## Bomboclat

Hussel (Ft. Afrikan Boy) -M.I.A.


----------



## Noodle

Ed Solo & Skool of Thought - When I Was A Yout'


----------



## LiquidMethod

AC Slater - Banger


----------



## aesoprock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0sQZWKJ0lE

Hilarious, cant understand a word of Fat Mike's intro :D


----------



## Bomboclat

Android Porn -Kraddy


----------



## therightcoast

rusko - chagny violin


----------



## aesoprock

Royce Da 5'9" - Street Hop


----------



## Noodle

Leftfield - Open Up


----------



## aesoprock

The Streets - Fit but you know it


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Sniping Pirates from Houston with Htown on dubstep.fm
holy fucking shit this is SICK


----------



## aesoprock

DJ Krush & Toshinori Kondo - Sun Is Shining


----------



## silentscience

Download-"The Eyes of Stanley Pain"

pure genius, and one of the albums that opened up the genre of industrial techno.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

A.R. Rahman - Mausam & Escape

ffwd to 0:55
HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!


----------



## aesoprock

Gay Fish
Hahaha :D


----------



## Noodle

Autechre - Montreal


----------



## AuralAssassin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKWo6Dv48x4 - Phaeleh - Fire ft. Ngaio





*Phaeleh*
A. Fire
B. Isolate
(Surface Tension)

in @ *Chemical*, *Boomkat*, *Uptown*, 
*Red Eye*, *Juno*, 
*Triple Vision*, *BM-Soho*, 
*Breakbeat Science*, 
*Suburban Trash*, *Hard To Find* and *Drop*

Find it Digitally:

Boomkat Digital
Juno Downloads
Addictech
Digital Tunes


----------



## Noodle

Ultima C - Love Hurts


----------



## Zzyzx

Tiesto feat Andain - Beautiful Things

pretty good!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfH9i-C9ico&feature=related


----------



## aesoprock

Sick stuff.


----------



## Zzyzx

Deadmau5 Ft Kaskade - Move For Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQTedx7l8wg

definately on the playlist of my next roll


----------



## Bomboclat

^ such a good song 

Gay Dentist -Mr. Oizo


----------



## krankenhaus

Rousa - TS Sessions (Part 2 - Hardcore)

Loving the pumping mix of Darren Styles mixing into other music :D


----------



## aesoprock

Fallout - The Morning After
San Fierro Underground Radio YAAH!


----------



## AuralAssassin

Zzyzx said:


> Deadmau5 Ft Kaskade - Move For Me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQTedx7l8wg
> 
> definately on the playlist of my next roll



put this on that playlist.

http://www.subfm.com/archive/FormantSessionsSines16Mar09SubFM.mp3

Sigha - Love sick
FBOM - Molasses
Psychonaught - Beg stole borrowed
VVV - don't waste your breath
Outlaw Producer & VVV - Still remover
VVV - My window
VVV - Shapes and numbers
FBOM - 19 degrees
FBOM - Don't leave
FBOM - Distance
Jas - In a heartbeat
Furesshu - Illuminations
Hyetal - Armour
Jas - Born Lazy
Double Helix - Know Yourself
VVV - Crooked
Daega Sound System - I Cant help it
Luke Soul - Jazz works
Shortstuff - progression
Furesshu - Dark matter
Shortstuff - Relapse
Sines - Gravity A
Shortstuff - Lowtalk
Hyetal - The last time we spoke
Hyetal & Sines - Harvest
xxxy = h4u5
Daega Sound System - You make me feel
Hyetal - Mosaic
Sines - Deja vu
VVV - Last days
VVV - Notice luv
VVV - Stand by
Tri-funk - Untitled 620
Hxdb - sedation nation
DS - 1
Ekelon - 7th soul (Sully Mix)
Littlefoot - Little piggy
Littlefoot and Dawntreader - All over
Zeebra - Lost detroit
Shapes and Colours - Brighter days
Shapes and colours - Times like these


----------



## whyterabbit

crunchyface - dj sir nasty (local texas dj, it's an electro-house mix that i'm rather fond of)
cyberpunkers - is alternative (we are terrorists mix)
brainbug - nightmare
orbital - halcyon and on and on
underworld - glam bucket
spacemen - contact
current value - dark rain
raiden - fallin'
the presets - kicking and screaming
future funk squad - summer science mix pt. 2

and last...but not least...

LIONROCK - FIRE UP THE SHOESAW! one of the greatest songs ever made.


----------



## Ravr

Boomtang Boys - Pictures 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhKOLIMfcF4


----------



## Noodle

Swayzak - No Sad Goodbyes


----------



## panic in paradise

^
me love swayzak

 Nathan Fake - Sky was pink (icelandic rmx)


----------



## Dandiwer

Benny Benassi & The Biz - Time


----------



## panic in paradise

Side B - Hazakura


----------



## panic in paradise

Nena - Willst Du Mit Mir Gehn (Sven Väth & Anthony Rother)


----------



## Dandiwer

Warren G - This DJ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC4dURfuIXM


----------



## miasma

Larry Heard aka Mr Fingers, Fingers Inc.


----------



## islndrs44

the glitch mob-crush mode


----------



## 10C

Justin Timberlake - Lovestoned (Tiesto Remix)


----------



## aesoprock

Deuce Eclipse - Dancehall Memories


----------



## Noodle

London Elektricity - Main Ingredient ( SKC Remix)

I've had this on repeat and buzzing through my head for a couple of days.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Merr0w - Atlantis

quality


----------



## Noodle

Incident - Vacate


----------



## Psilo707

the new OSI album. One of the best pink floyd  influenced bands of our time!


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Electropop (Lenny B Club Remix)- Jupiter Rising


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

A.R. Rahman - Mausam and Escape


----------



## Bomboclat

Crimewave (Sinden Remix) -Crystal Castles


----------



## 10C

ATB - Terra 260273


----------



## therightcoast

http://hypem.com/#/track/812466/Passion+Pit+-+Sleepyhead+Neo+Tokyo+Remix

passion pit- sleepyhead (neo tokyo remix)


----------



## Rollinbowlz

CIRCLE PIT  --   by  vENEtian SNareS


----------



## Noodle

Tino Corp. - Tino's Drum Lesson


----------



## GolfR32

Echoes by Digitalism


----------



## ocean

Miss Kittin- Hometown


----------



## silentscience

Basic Channel


----------



## a_orange_juice

Angerfist!!!!
=)


----------



## illuminati stylez

....these are the breaks by  Krafty Kuts....Stanton warriors Stanton sessions vol 3..... Freq Nasty Fabric Live .42....that How you like me now? (rico tubbs gangsta mix) is especially bumpin. MF Doom Born like this. This cd not as good as his other but lyrically he's the best still. Doom is #1 MC by far. im also checkin out lady sovereign new cd.....wow has her style changed....kinda dissapointed in it....like mayb 2 songs that are worthy of my ears....i use to luh her....bumbed out abt that.


----------



## Wave Jumper

blackman - ice cream man (from techno land)


----------



## Acid Eiffel

Renaissance The Mix Collection cd1pt1


----------



## Albinoi

*Snowcone - Dustry Dream Dub*

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum but just thought you'd like to check out this tasty little tune... http://www.dreambigdreamfree.com/2009/02/snowcone-dusty-dream-dub/ This is what I'm currently listening to.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Dieselboy ~ Live @ The Jungle Room, Victoria, BC, Oct. 15th 2005


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Bassnectar ~ Live Mix for KISS FM


----------



## waterheart776

Kuffdam - Burning Up (Original Mix)


----------



## Acid Eiffel

Laurent Garnier - Tales of a Kleptomaniac [2009]


----------



## Bomboclat

Something to do with my hands -Her Space Holiday

(this guy has some of the most depressing lyrics ever, but his music is amazing)


----------



## Noodle

Four Tet - Parks


----------



## Noodle

Claude Von Stroke - Who's Afraid of Detroit?


----------



## warmbloods

Andy Blueman - Time To Rest

my fave trance song


----------



## Noodle

Nicholas Bennison - Spirit Chamber


----------



## GolfR32

Mstrkrft!!!


----------



## better

dubsworth /// busted brain

aaaannnnnddddd.... just broke a needle. because i wasn't paying attention. awesome awesome awesomeee.


----------



## Noodle

Apex - Space Between Us


----------



## better

stenchman - on the dub road again (canned heat, yes) (cutty dub, yes yes)


----------



## Arnold

The new Crystal Method album Divided By Night that someone mentioned on here.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Bassnectar ~ Live Mix for KISS FM

BASSNECTAR LIVE MIX FOR KISS FM
1. Flagrantly Long & Indulgent Live-Mash Intro
2. Bassnectar - Supastylin [SuperCharged]
3. Bassnectar - Art Of Revolution (instrumental) [Amorphous Music]
4. Bassnectar - Kingston Town [bootleg]
5. Product 01- Ready 2 Rage (Bassnectar & Jantsen Remix) [Amorphous]
6. Sleaze Beatz [Amorphous Music]
7. Bassnectar - Heads Up (California Style) [Amorphous Music]
8. Me & You - Last Night (Bassnectar Remix) [Tru Throughts]
9. Noisia & Mayhem - Exodus (Bassnectarz live re-edit)
10. American Beauty Live Amorphous Mash Segue
11. Mr No Hands - Button Down (Groove Diggers VS Bassnectar RMX)
12. Si Begg - Can’t Take it (Bassnectar Loves Si Begg Remix)
13. Frank Sin Atcha - Black Magic
14. Bassment Jaxx Speaker Junk Remix Beat Moment
15. Bassnectar - Beasties, Solid Groove & Sinden Masher
16. You’ve Gotta Fight For Your Rights.


----------



## Wave Jumper

Oasis (Omar-S + Shadow Ray) - Oasis 4


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bassnectar - Smashers and Bashers Mix


----------



## better

turbulence... notorious.

uuugggghhh.


----------



## Wave Jumper

Willi Williams - Zion town


----------



## ShadowSong

Skid Row - 18 and Life


----------



## karruters

Deathprod - Orgone Donor


----------



## Cloudy

"Stella" by Kashiwa Dasiuke


----------



## karruters

^ you sir, have fuckin' sweet taste.

Bola - Papnwea


----------



## Wave Jumper

Cray Emoticon - gnawing the heart


----------



## karruters

Amon Tobin - Reanimator


----------



## better

joker . snake eater

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RadZTuZEKlM


----------



## better

chase and status - pieces

god im so emo


----------



## WhenShallIBeFree

Deadmau5 - I remember (caspa remix)

The bass is so sick


----------



## better

6am
time stretched turbulence - notorious
everything sounds better slowed down


----------



## Zzyzx

Andain & Tiesto - Beautiful Things


----------



## Ravr

"Elysium- Scott Brown

So beautiful


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Walter Jones - Ill Keep On Loving You. syrupy synth-funk


----------



## Wave Jumper

Sleeparchive - track 04 (recycled)


----------



## karruters

Burial - Near Dark


----------



## Ravr

System F - Out Of The Blue


Choon!


----------



## JumpinJackFlash

I am listening to 2562 - Techno Dread. Minimal dubby stuff.


----------



## karruters

Eminem - Lose Yourself


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

A.R. Rahman - Mausam & Escape


----------



## AuralAssassin

SPREAD THE WORD!!!

Artist: Phaeleh / Geiom / Vaccine    
Title: Lounge / Geiomix / Atrium Phaeleh rmx
Format: 12" Vinyl, Digital
Cat #: STNSN003
Release Date: June/July
Distribution: Z-Audio
Mastering@ Finyl Tweek

A. Lounge (Original)
B1. Lounge (Geiomix)
B2. Vaccine - Atrium (Phaeleh mix)

* AUDIO AVAILABLE HERE *

With the success of Phaeleh’s debut 12” release on the now essential Surface Tension Recordings imprint, it was no surprise that we would see this Bristolian’s name so soon on another breathtaking vinyl release. This time, he’s returning with some serious remix support from Geiom and a truly spectacular remix of Vaccine’s “Atrium” for one of the most anticipated releases of 2009, guaranteed to align your chakras!!!

In what can best be described only in cliché terms, the opening composition “Lounge” is a breath of fresh air. Seriously, take a deep breath. You’re about to be immersed in some of the most melodic and precisely devastating 2-step rhythms you will ever find. From the instructive lessons in chord and bassline progressions, to the haunting vocals and angelic flute, sparsely sown like seeds-of-pure-bliss throughout—this tune is absolutely certain to send shivers up and down your spine!

Gently take the vinyl, so as not to scratch it, and place the record with its B-side facing upward. If you’ve done this correctly, you’ll have located Kamal Joory’s “Geiomix” of Lounge. In a fashion that only Kamal could, Lounge is transformed into an even more uplifting and epic garage banger. Opening with flute from the original, the chopped vocal gently guides the snare and the massive kick to an epic drop that will bring looks of utter disbelief from the guy meditating next to the bins. Hard snares continue to drive this pace, in an evolution that carries on with great purpose to the last spine crushing beat. Almost a response to the original, the Geiomix really offers what the original was yearning for. No more wondering. Now you know.

But please don’t go just yet, because on the remix of one of the most beautiful melodies released on the Dubstep world, Phaeleh steps up and takes a serious crack at Vaccine’s “Atrium”. And not surprisingly to anyone who has been following Phaeleh’s steep climb in the music game as of late, he delivers big time. Opening with the classic scintillating chords of Atrium rmx, you are lulled into a sense that nothing could possibly go wrong anymore. The troubles that ailed you for “Lounge” and the cognizance that everything will be alright, from the “Geiomix” are realized. When the bass on Atrium remix drops, there comes the self realization… Just take a deep breath. There’s nothing to worry about.

Essential, Essential, Essential!

More audio/info available at:

http://www.myspace.com/surfacetensionrecordings

http://www.myspace.com/phaeleh

http://blog.surfacetensionrecs.com


----------



## hotlunchkrew

computer club - meeting 01 mix


----------



## panic in paradise

Depeche Mode - Waiting for the Night


*nice remix*


----------



## GolfR32

jack beats - get down


----------



## better

DJG - duality


----------



## Wave Jumper

Ismistik - Resynch


----------



## MilliVanilli

Boards of Canada - Dayvan Cowboy



> Eminem - Lose Yourself



Good call!


----------



## miasma

Klaus Schulze - Dune


----------



## diddymal

> Boards of Canada - Dayvan Cowboy




Better call! 

Akira Kiteshi - Pinball....sheeeeeeet


----------



## karruters

Better call _indeed_.

Idiot Pilot - Spark Plug


----------



## w33dsp34k

Daylight-AesopRock.


----------



## karruters

Fbcfabric & Reindeer - Soulsuck


----------



## Noodle

TRS 80 - Nylon


----------



## SnglMaltScotchNeat

Velvet Teen


----------



## karruters

Jessamine - Corrupted Endeavor


----------



## Fix8Sed8Hallucin8

Modeselektor - Godspeed


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Supernormous Smoke Saturday with Shambles and KidLogic - 04/12/09 (dubstep.fm)


----------



## Wave Jumper

Leo Anibaldi - The virtual language


----------



## karruters

Burial - Raver


----------



## stimutant

same here


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^
Me too ... two years ago ;-) 



w33dsp34k said:


> Daylight-AesopRock.



I really like this track, even though I'm not into hiphop at all

right now listening to : LA synthesis - agraphobia


----------



## Noodle

I love Untrue.  I go back to it every couple of months.  It's a keeper.

---

Apex featuring Ayah - Space Between Us


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

listening to a bunch of dj's mixes so I can decide who will perform at the free event on the beach im throwing. Currently im listening to Jae Kress out of Raleigh, NC his Thick As Thieves mix and he represents chamberland sound which is sick ragga. They keep it old skool and he is definitely going to make an appearance.


----------



## Zzyzx

Young Parisians - Jump the next train (solarstone remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6s6qYhr8G8


----------



## karruters

UNKLE - Lonely Soul


----------



## AuralAssassin

http://www.youtube.com/user/getsetrecords


----------



## ElCityRoller

Kurd Maverick - Blue Monday (vandalism remix)

From the 2 disc set -  Hed Kandi (Twisted Disco)

Pretty much listening to the whole set.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Bat For Lashes - Daniel (Tara Busch's AnalogSuicide Mix)

peep related vids for a making of the remix from tara. siiiick remix.


----------



## Zzyzx

Gaia - Kasbah

can't find it in stream tough, if anybody knows that song/group please let me know via PM


----------



## AuralAssassin

http://www.youtube.com/user/auraldanger


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Mazzy Star
Album: So Tonight That I Might See
Song: Fade Into You


----------



## Zzyzx

Etro Anime - Summer Rain (Radio Edit)


----------



## Hammilton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYZs42B4hIM

Geek in the Pink - Jason Mraz - Mr. A-Z

and Atmosphere A Song for a Friend


----------



## ElCityRoller

Golden Girls - Kinetec (ATFC Remix)


----------



## karruters

Neutral Milk Hotel - Naomi

out froomm the dress i took frooomm yoooouuuuu

ssoooo preetyyyyy


----------



## den3ial

Phish - Stash Live


----------



## Rectify

Erol Alkan
_Disco 2006_
mixmag.net


----------



## sunsetter

^ gets my vote http://www.archive.org/download/Ero...olAlkanErolAlkanLiveAtOxeygenJune2006_vbr.m3u


----------



## Wave Jumper

Eddie "flashin" Fowlkes - my soul







Noodle said:


> I love Untrue.  I go back to it every couple of months.  It's a keeper.



It's a keeper for sure, but personally I don't get back to it very often.


----------



## Bomboclat

Wake Up -Acid Girls

to be honest, i liked this song better when it was called "Palms" and was on the 40 thieves podcast. This has like no bass to it and the beat gets annoying, where as the original had great bass and the beat was awsome!

for shame acid girls
for shame

still love the track though hahahha


----------



## bombing

aesoprock said:


> Sick stuff.


Good stuff, this thread needs more DnB

Black Sun Empire - Breach


----------



## Bomboclat

I am Somebody feat. Chromeo (Paris Version) -DJ Mehdi


----------



## Ravr

Astrix Vs Gms - 'My God '


----------



## den3ial

apparat - koax


----------



## Rectify

*Sharaz*
_Further Out_


----------



## PsyGhost

shpongle and it sounds soooo good


----------



## Rectify

*Armand van Helden*
_New York Loft Party_


----------



## JoshE

Some DnB

*The Quemists - Stompbox (Spor remix)* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcF_BAgIF0U

*Spor 1 Up* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ix8gYj3Wjk


----------



## Rectify

*Camilus*
_Polished_

www.edmplanet.com


----------



## Bomboclat

Lital -Maor Levi

such a great song
and im not even that big a fan of trance.


----------



## stimutant

http://brainbug.kilu.de/brainbug - lackmustest.mp3





cant decide what i want to do with this now... suggestions?


----------



## Rectify

*Sikora*
_Angel_

and you'll be strong tomorrow, and we will see another day and we will praise it


----------



## panic in paradise

Thom Yorke - Atoms For Peace (Nikolaz Rble2 Sub Mix)


----------



## Opiate 420

*Blackalicious* - _Clockwork_


----------



## biiiirdie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmZGDgjn25A

...can't get enough of it


----------



## MescalitoBandito

The Juan Maclean - Happy House


----------



## Black

Dimension 5 - Iron Sun

one of my favourite tracks of all time. pure, hypnotic goa trance that sends your brain right into space. :D


----------



## Ravr

Boards of canada-June 9th


Wicked!


----------



## panic in paradise

Heaven


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Goasia - Love & Peace


----------



## miasma

Klaus Schulze  -  Mirage


----------



## Arnold

Digitalism - Jupiter Approach/Jupiter Room


----------



## quietdancer

Haldolium - Deagua

beautiful, dark, creepy and callous!


----------



## panic in paradise

anthony rother - no love no life


----------



## DoorsofPerception

Big Gigantic - Phaedo


----------



## Bomboclat

Crazy Dog -Lukas & Hardthor

Schranz and meth go hand in hand


----------



## panic in paradise

Tobi Neumann - Drogenkontrolle


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Dom & Roland - Imagination

This is one wicked track, I highly recommend it if you like techstep/neurofunk.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

The Crystal Method ~ Busy Child

classic


----------



## chapora_chemist

psycho talk - twisted faces


----------



## Psychlone Jack

DJ Icey & DJ Baby Anne ~ Move


----------



## panic in paradise

underworld - loveparade '08 - 40:48


----------



## sunsetter

i`m finding this old mix absolutely fantastic,

mods ,feel free to move if i`m in wrong area

http://www.derail.candusound.co.uk/mp3/from the back of the racks - mixed by derail.mp3


*NSFW*: 



From the Back of the Racks

Track list



00:00 arthur – brassic beats

02:00 the sabres of paradise – towtruck

05:54 dj food – gentleman

08:53 dj toolz – rusty goes gaga

09:37 red snapped – bogeyman

11:45 palmskin productions – evolution of the beast (part 2)

15:41 the black dog – tahr

speedy j – de-orbit

19:41 david holmes – coming home to the sun

24:34 link – arcadian (global communications remix)

26:11 lfo – them

vlad – big city ruins

29:40 boards of canada – sixtyten

33:06 rare force – reggie skanks

35:05 stepdisk – boing dragon

38:29 daft punk – da funk

41:09 chemical brothers – in dust we trust

44:39 ryuichi sakamoto – anger (rare force 2meg remix)

46:41 the prodigy – 7 kilos

49:54 freq nasty – boomin’ back atcha (aliens ate my b-line mix)

53:37 deejay punk-roc – dead girlfriend (tsunami one remix)

54:10 super furry animals – the man don’t give a fuck (howard marks mix)

tim ‘love’ lee – again son (remix)

59:32 orbital – planet of the shapes

61:51 underworld – tongue

67:54 leftfield – afro sol

70:22 seefeel – minky starshine

73:48 oval – do while

75:53 journeyman – 50cc (part 2)




update-still listening to this and really liking it(50 mins in ...brilliant)


----------



## panic in paradise

stephan bodzin - Liebe Ist


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

Maladroit - Hardcore Renegade for Life Etc.


----------



## panic in paradise

Dub Trees - Magnetica


----------



## RedLeader

Xentrifuge - Technicide

Industrial fans click!


----------



## pr0zaccc

Bird of Prey - Terradactyl Porn


----------



## AuralAssassin

Phaeleh - Lounge


----------



## Noodle

Michael Burkat - Wilderness


----------



## Noodle

Herbert - 100lbs


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Subfocus ~ Essential Mix 4/25/09


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Noisia ~ Block Control


----------



## Arnold

http://www.robmarchant.co.uk/
Forward to 25 minutes and it's excellante and I'm not a big house fan!


----------



## Dissonance

Sasha's Essential mix from 1995, pretty wicked stuff, brings me back!!!

http://themixingbowl.org/thread/view/1971


----------



## Arnold

Tony De Vit - The Dawn


----------



## Revenant

Winds of Plague - Reloaded


----------



## Opiate 420

George Benson - *Breezin'*


----------



## trancetasy

my own mix done this morning - DJ HarmLess - 88 epic mix

track list:

estigma - blue rain (dallaz project remix)
hensha pres. lost sequence - nightfire (original mix)
v-roy - ice age (original mix)
ben nicky - pecial moment  (steve allen remix)
nolita - lonesome road
893368 - questionmark (sebastian brandt Remix)
ice ppon fire - never enough (oen bearen's in love remix)
sean truby presents s klass - night vision
sky motion - thought chain (original Mix)
rene ablaze pres simonen - clear skies (dima krasnik remix)
mark andréz & den rize - flames (johan ekman remix)


----------



## insomnia

*Kettel - Cherie* off *Myam James Part 2*  beautiful album


----------



## RedLeader

Markus Schulz - Without you Near (Gabriel and Dresden remix)

Haven't heard this one in like 2 years...it's so good!


----------



## Arnold

Steve Mason BFBS London 1993
Used to listen every week to him.


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

Tiesto-Elements Of Life


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

Deadmau5-The Reward is Cheese
Deadmau5-Ghosts and stuff

^^^ those are legit songs and legit dj's if you have not heard of them wow Cali is the shizzzzzz nittttttt:]


----------



## Opiate 420

*DJ Cam Presents Tassel & Naturel*  -  _Only Your Friends_


----------



## @lterEgo

dr. israel - "armageddon time" - [inna city pressure]


----------



## pocketfullofstones

Mathias Aguayo - Walter Neff


----------



## Skywave18

paul van dyk
deadmau5
kaskade


----------



## the_milkman

The Tuss (Richard D. James) - Akunk


----------



## Fix8Sed8Hallucin8

Benga -  Mammoth (Plasticman remix)


----------



## leiphos

Beethoven's 7th piano sonata, played by Claudio Arrau


----------



## ResidentJunglist

some morning dnb right now...

accidental heroes - time check


----------



## panic in paradise

Flying Lotus - Robo Tussin


----------



## Aureliano

Modeselektor- Dark Side of the Sun feat. Puppetmastaz


----------



## panic in paradise

Tobi Neumann - Drogenkontrolle


----------



## n3ophy7e

Friendly Fires - Skeleton Boy


----------



## TheAppleCore

Nice and stoned, and listening to the subtle & pristine, chilled out downtempo production from Lusine, the album "Serial Hodgepodge"! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbLNuXLdM74

Gorgeous.


----------



## Nib

Incubus - Sick Sad Little World


----------



## Docus

Marcel Cousteau - U Know What

(hardtechno)


----------



## Swerlz

*Evil Activities* - To Claim the Future


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

panic in paradise said:


> Flying Lotus - Robo Tussin



hey do you have any good sets or tracks to recommend by lotus, just discovered him and found some really cool tracks....


----------



## Bomboclat

^ Go and get his album titled Los Angeles, its amazing. I dont know of any sets that he has out there other than his essential mix though. I cant wait for a new album from him. I hope it has Robo Tussin on it and all of this other songs that arent released anywhere except youtube -_-

Flying Lotus - Tea Leaf Dancers


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

dude your name is so sick.


----------



## Wave Jumper

^is there a prize for having the sickest name perhaps? 


listenin' to Burial - "archangel" and afterwards "endorphin"


----------



## leeeeeevi

Prometheus - Arcadia Magik

love this track.


----------



## drscience

Dj Shadow - Mashin on the Motorway lol


----------



## Bomboclat

rollinrollinrollin said:


> dude your name is so sick.



im not good with knowing what is for who on the internet so if that wasnt meant for me nvm, but if it was thank you 

at thread: What The Fuck - Fatboy Slim vs Funkagenda


_they know what is what
but they dont know what is what
they just strut
*what the fuck?!*_


----------



## Arnold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_96bq1rbYWk


----------



## JoshE

Hi all, been currently listing to ALOT of Yoji Biomehanika. Absolutely bombed.

Some track's of his that stand out:

Angel of Death
Cocaine
Hardstyle Disco (Original Mix)
X Bass
Anastasia 

Be sure to check them out..


----------



## wibble

After finding a link for Bachelors of science - song for lover i am listening to that


----------



## Psychlone Jack

DJ Baby Anne ~ Mixed Live in Las Vegas

good ol fashioned florida breaks :D


----------



## Noodle

_@ :33 !!  >_ *Aphex Twin - Ptolemy*


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Nikkfurie – Thé à La Menthe


----------



## rollEpollE

Bar9- The Beginning 
So sick.
Cant find it on youtube for some reason. 

It is in this Radio1 show that is beyond badass.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/b00cjvy5/console
If you like Dubstep, I promise you will love this.

The playlist from the above show:

Caspa - Marmite
Caspa - Marmite (Original Sin Rmx)
Hazard - Wicked So
Subfocus -  World of hurt
Original - Sin R Bass
Mr Explicit - Street Knowledge
Logistics - Warehouse
Mutated Forms - Ready When You Are
DJ Zen - In Full Effect (Crystal Clear Rmx)
Heist - Moonshine

1Xtra Dubstep Top 5
5. Joker ft Ginz - Purple City
4. Jakes - Help Yourself
3. Skream - Memories Of 3rd Base
2. The Prodigy - Take Me To Hospital (Rusko remix)
1. Bar9 - The Beginning

Subfocus - Deep Space
Disazt & Shimon - Rumors
Mutated Forms -  High Sines Low Claps
Heist - Sleep In Ya Eyes VIP

Dubstep Mix
Satori & Zero G Bass - Culture
Jakes - Rock da Bells
Breakage - Higher
Benny Page & Zero G - Trigger Finger
Jakes - Justice VIP
Black Sun Empire - Cold Crysis
MV & Benny Page - In the VIP
Jakes - Realm
Vital Elements & Ruff Ride - Daleks Revenge
Crissy Criss & Youngman - Kick Snare VIP
Breakage - Together
SP & Joker D - Trust Nobody Remix
Chase & Status - Saxon
Rufige Kru - Babylon 2012


Noah D - Killing time
Noah D - Killing time (Break Rmx)
A Sides - Traveling man
Subfocus - Vapourise
The Prodigy - Take Me To Hospital (Subfocus Rmx)

Bailey & Skream from Sun & Bass, Sardinia

Alix Perez - Down the line (Break Rmx)
Netsky - Take it easy
Jonny L - Microdace
Jaydan - Driller Killer

Crissys 15 Tracks in 15 Minutes!
1. Subfocus - Let the story begin
2. Interface - Typhoon
3. Hazard - Machette
4. Lomax - Artisan VIP
5. Andy C & Shimon - Nightflight
6. Original Sin - Pimp Dont Limp
7. Hazard - Killers Dont Die
8. System - Near Miss
9. Mampi Swift - Hi Tek
10. High Contrast - If we ever
11. Logistics - Murderation
12. Omni Trio - Renegade Snares (Bladerunner Rmx)
13. Total Science - Squash
14. Mutated Forms - Ready when you are
15. D Kay & Lee - Tuning (DKay Remix)

Taxman - Bass Hertz
Deadmau5 & Kaskade - I Remember (J Majic and Wickerman Rmx)
Deadmau5 & Kaskade - I Remember (Caspa Rmx)
Netsky - Left Behind


----------



## panic in paradise

JPLS - Fuckshuffle


----------



## Arnold

Steve Mason Experience


----------



## Wave Jumper

The Heptones - gunmen coming to town

Cedric Im Brooks - give rasta glory


----------



## JoshE

Doomsday Production's - 4 Minute Murder
Doomsday Production's - Redrum


----------



## RedLeader

ATB - Feel Alive (DJ Santana remix)

Best remix ever!  Wish it was on YouTube so I could link it up.


----------



## Wave Jumper

Boris Divider - soul of my world


----------



## silentscience

LONGWALKSHORTDOCK!!!!!

*edit: link fixed!


----------



## MDMAhead

silentscience said:


> LONGWALKSHORTDOCK!!!!!



You got the link wrong! But it's ok - I found it - you missed out a 'g' from the name. I'm having a listen now - will let you know what I think!


----------



## MDMAhead

silentscience said:


> LONGWALKSHORTDOCK!!!!!
> 
> *edit: link fixed!



So I had a listen to all the tracks on his Myspace - they're pretty good. He's got some really good ideas, although I don't think the production is quite up there with the top guys yet.

I also had a look at the videos on his myspace - his live sets look sick!!!


----------



## panic in paradise

Flying Lotus - Play Dead


----------



## Arnold

Dj Jan X-santo
Sunny siders...
Our House Floor space balls 'n' All Mix
Odyssey of Light - Metal Master
Trip of memory lane


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

DJ AM- Mix on Power 106


----------



## latac

Derrick May - Live at the Barn - 24th August 1989.mp3


----------



## HHazard20

boy 8 bit - mars remix

bumpin


----------



## dentuk

Taskforce - Six Names


----------



## MDMAhead

I've been listening to a lot of old Plastikman tracks on youtube recently. Very minimal but absolutely beautiful.

e.g: 

Plastikman - Drp
Plastikman - Lost
Plastikman - Psyk
Plastikman - Koma
Plastikman - Glob
Plastikman - Are Friends Electrik?
Plastikman - Passage Out


----------



## Dissonance

MDMAhead said:


> I've been listening to a lot of old Plastikman tracks on youtube recently. Very minimal but absolutely beautiful.
> 
> e.g:
> 
> Plastikman - Drp
> Plastikman - Lost
> Plastikman - Psyk
> Plastikman - Koma
> Plastikman - Glob
> Plastikman - Are Friends Electrik?
> Plastikman - Passage Out



Did you hear he's going to do a Plastikman revisited tour within the next 2 years?


----------



## MDMAhead

Dissonance said:


> Did you hear he's going to do a Plastikman revisited tour within the next 2 years?



No I didn't! That'd be absolutely awesome!!!

Richie is playing a DJ set at the Warehouse Project in Manchester in a few weeks' time, but he's very hit-and-miss as a DJ - he can be mindblowingly good, but can also be boring as hell, and the rest of the DJs on the lineup that night aren't really of interest to me, so don't think I'll go.

But a Plastikman live set............now you're talking!!!


----------



## Dissonance

MDMAhead said:


> No I didn't! That'd be absolutely awesome!!!
> 
> Richie is playing a DJ set at the Warehouse Project in Manchester in a few weeks' time, but he's very hit-and-miss as a DJ - he can be mindblowingly good, but can also be boring as hell, and the rest of the DJs on the lineup that night aren't really of interest to me, so don't think I'll go.
> 
> But a Plastikman live set............now you're talking!!!








> When considering the various aspects of Richie Hawtin's persona, it seems fans reserve a special place in their hearts for Plastikman. So it's only right that as we prepare for a new Plastikman project next year, you should have some input and control over exactly what you see and hear.
> 
> After all, the bond between electronic musicians and their audience has never been so strong. The perpetual cycle of touring together with the insatiable rise of online applications like Facebook have opened up unparalleled communication channels - It's an area that's been at the forefront of Richie's recent projects from 2008's Contakt tour to his groundbreaking new Twitter DJ application ..and is set to continue.
> 
> The possibilities for the continuation of the Plastikman project are endless, which is why we've come up with a series of questions to help direct our efforts and ideas - And who better to ask than the potential audience! You can complete the full questionnaire at Plastikman.com. Your input will make the creative process all the more special as we all look forward to where Plastikman might go next.
> 
> To fill out the survey please follow this
> 
> 
> http://www.plastikman.com/survey09/



I couldn't agree with you more, he's a very forward person, but he needs to give a fuck to actually be good. For instance, he did DEMF (Detroit Eletronic Music Festial) and closed in 2006 and was terrible, then in 2007 I sat there with my mouth open and didn't stop dancing.

At Ultra this year I couldn't stop dancing when he went on, but saw him in Ohio and I almost fell asleep.


----------



## rollin_stoned

suck my dick - DJ Valentino


so good, i wanna roll to it.....i think it'd be the most intense song to listen to IMO


----------



## Bomboclat

Flying Lotus - Parisian Goldfish


----------



## RedLeader

Velvet Girl - Velvet (Instrumental Mix)


----------



## latac

rush_at_rush_birthday_party_10012009_prague_recorded_by_sety_cz.mp3


----------



## PinkStrawberries

Late Night Alumni - I Knew You When [Kaskade Remix]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R27wwRk-UHA


----------



## stardust.hero

Mr President - love sex and sunshine


----------



## ivaniker

Nitromethane - Religion

unrleased beuaty from Tony of Above & Beyond.


----------



## Bomboclat

DJ Zinc - Super Sharp Shooter


----------



## Z Y G G Y

Dune - Hardcore Vibes
Dune - Rainbow to the stars 2003
%)


----------



## Bomboclat

Dune.

Hatiras - Spaced Invader (J Majik Remix)


----------



## Ravr

Dj Hixxy - Lost Boys ( Creatures Of The Night )



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs276_9OheE


----------



## rollEpollE

Sigma- All Blue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6MV_0DZHCo


----------



## Arnold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdSLyYs5pFU


----------



## Noodle

H-Foundation ~ Passage of Time


3:33


----------



## Bomboclat

Jump Around -Jantsen


----------



## Zzyzx

Shpongle - Dorset Perception (Lo-Steps Balearic Breaks re-edit)


----------



## Psilo707

z y g g y said:


> dune - hardcore vibes
> dune - rainbow to the stars 2003
> %)



DUNE is EPIC.


----------



## Wave Jumper

DJ Deeon - tear the club up


----------



## latac

The_Advent_Vs_Joey_Beltram_-_Rock_Bottom__Fractals-(KR024-Vinyl)-2007\b1_the_advent_-_rock_bottom.mp3


----------



## PinezPeakZ

Le Castle Vania - Tigertron (Featuring Factory Aire)


----------



## Bomboclat

Radio Slave - Koma Koma (Steve Lawler Remix)


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

its chilled out a bit in the last couple mins since they switched DJs, but there's some murderous dubstep going on @ http://dubstep.fm/listen.pls


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

my head - boyz noize (para one remix)


----------



## Noodle

This be my ish, right here:  *Aril Brikha - Room 337*


----------



## Cyc

Alex Metric - Head Straight


----------



## RavinRaphael

^^ alex Metric is the shit~


But im listening to RONI SIZE NEW FORMS. IF u dont know, ya betta learn


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Animassacre - Apathy


----------



## FoX

Maybe this is cheating: http://www.glitch.fm/


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Grendel - Hate This


----------



## Noodle

*Adam X ~ Sounds at the Siding*


----------



## Layzee

Frontliner & Wildstylez Spin That Shit (Scope DJ RMX)


----------



## mariacallas

I'm in love with the Terje Bakke and David Sense remix of Digital Witchcraft's Fingerpaint .....


----------



## ocean

Ellen ALlien and Apparat- Leave me Alone

I'm on an Ellen Allien kick right now.......


----------



## mariacallas

^^^Reading your post made me want to listen to my favorite New Order song with the same title....! 
Hope you're doing great sweetie


----------



## ocean

^I 've missed you 

That song made me wanna hear Joy Division


----------



## trancetasy

my pre-christmas party mix - 76min
completed with latest hits of trance tracks mixed in progressive transitions

tracklist:

1. Zirenz Vs Saint Rush - Shine On Me
2. Jochen Miller - Brace Yourself (Extended Mix)
3. Oryon - V2 (Original Mix)
4. Mat Zo - Default (Original Mix)
5. Sander Van Doorn - Bastillon (Original Mix)
6. Adam White & Andy Moor pres.Whiteroom - The White Room (Myon and Shane 54)
7. Andy Moor vs. Lange - Stadium Four (Original Mix)
8. Orjan - Arctic Globe (W&W Remix)
9. 8 Wonders - Everything's Been Written
10. Elevation - Biscayne (Lemon & Einer K Remix)
11. Lange pres. Firewall - Wanderlust (Sunny Lax Uplifting Remix)
12. Ram - Ramsterdam (Jorn Van Deynhoven Remix)
13. Simon Patterson - Always (Original Mix)

any interested give me a pm %)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

'*Murderer*' - _Diplo and Fayou remix_


----------



## ocean

Apparat


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

christmas mixhell mix


----------



## Bomboclat

DatsiK - Apples


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

^ I don't usually go for dubstep but that shit is TIGHT!

EDIT: My contribution: Inca Steppa


----------



## RavinRaphael

Total Science - Break Beat Science exercise vol 6.


----------



## Arnold

retro is the name of the game


----------



## ocean

*Ellen Allien- Wish*

I have developed an unhealthy obsession .....


----------



## Swerlz

*Daft Punk* - Da Funk/Daftendirekt (Alive 2007)


----------



## panic in paradise

Beaumont Hannant - Psi-Onyx - Autechre Mix


----------



## panic in paradise

mis kittin(?) dub about me


----------



## illuminati stylez

Lone' Ecstasy & friends..........Damn good album...vibey, chillout music.


----------



## leigh12

latest prodigy album


----------



## Azron

Invaders must die


----------



## Bomboclat

PANTyRAiD - MIXTAPE 2009 v5

The mash up they did of DZ – Down & Lil Jon – In Da Club is beyond fantastic. PANTyRAiD is win!! (But hey, what can you expect when two amazing artists (MartyParty and Ooah) get together?!)


----------



## panic in paradise

miss kittin ~ a bugged out mix; if you dont get her productions try out some of her mixes on your headphones. ive seen an interview where she says djing is her true passion. it shows, amazing song selection, the moods of her mixes really can draw one in - and theres a bit of everything as far as genres, the mood is the real significant/identifiable factor.

Tracklist:

CD1-PERFECT NIGHT

1. Princess Superstar ‘Perfect’ (acapella) 
2. DJ K! ‘Plastic People’ (K-I Original Mix) 
3. El Loco ‘Ibiza’ 
4. Cajmere ‘Percolator’ (Keep Movin' Mix) 
5. Armando ‘151’ (Terrace Mixx) 
6. 6. Misc ‘Vakuum Audio’ 
7. My My ‘Serpentine’ 
8. Female vs. Regis ‘Avon 1’ (James Ruskin Remix) 
9. Adam Beyer ‘A Walking Contradiction (Part 1)’ 
10. Fixmer/Mccarthy ‘Freefall’ (The Hacker Remix) 
11. The Chemical Brothers ‘Base 6’ 
12. Drexciya ‘Lost Vessel’ 
13. Perspects Title 13 (IN 2 PARTS) 
14. GE & GM ‘Seven Eleven’ 
15. Modeselektor ‘Hasir’ 
16. Mike Ink ‘Paroles’ 
17. Awesome 3 ‘Don't Go (Kicks Like A Mule Mix)’ 
18. Milanese ‘Vanilla Monkey’ 
19. Front 242 ‘First In, First Out’ 
20. DJ Maxximus & Something J ‘Destiny’ 
21. Squarepusher ‘My Red Hot Car’ 
22. Acrosome ‘Perfect Girl’ 

CD2 PERFECT DAY

1. Si Begg ‘Sting ≠3 (That’s Good)’ 
2. Wagon Christ ‘Shadows’ 
3. Monolake ‘Invisible’ 
4. Baby Ford ‘Normal’ (Is It Normal? Club Mix) 
5. Donato Dozzy & Brando Lupi ‘Metal Slave’ 
6. Saint Etienne ‘Heart Failed’ (Two Lone Swordsmen Mix) 
7. Jay Haze ‘Groove’ 
8. Richard Devine ‘Untitled A1’ 
9. Le Car ‘Aluminum Rectangles’ 
10. Curve ‘Falling Free’ (Aphex Twin Mix) 
11. Toasty ‘The Knowledge’ 
12. Artwork ‘Rank’ 
13. a|b featuring MC Soom-t ‘Another Level’ 
14. Concept 1 ’08:00’ 
15. Sixtoo ‘Transfer Please, Perfect Wednesday’ 
16. Villalobos ‘Easy Lee’ (Cassy Lee Mix) 
17. Static ‘Inside Your Heaven’
18. Biosphere ‘Grand Dôme’ 
19. Twine ‘Kalea Morning’ 
20. Christ. ‘Medulla Oblongata’

both disks, maybe twice...?

look for Cult Songs Autumn 10 - 2003


----------



## Bomboclat

PANTyRAiD - Get the Money


----------



## panic in paradise

acrosome - perfect girl 

this spends a lot of time in the 20-125 hz range, so keep it thick if yous listenin. its the last on the kittin mix i posted above, a few songs off of that have been popping up on youtube.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Crookers - Micromix #4

really unusual, but fucking impressive mix. hip hop, electro, dubstep, weird italian and french shit. I love it


----------



## ocean

Apparat- Silizium


----------



## panic in paradise

Coil - Sex With Sun Ra (Part Two) -Sigillaricia


----------



## Noodle

*Frankie Bones - Technolo-G *


----------



## ocean

^Hey, you might know this Noodle.....
I'm looking for this song that goes something like "I'm watching you, you do not know, I'm stalking you, you can not hide....." (I know....not giving you much) But it was Frankie Bones....I heard it in 2002 so it came out that yr or before.......I have searched all over the place to find this cd again and no luck- Do you happen to know it? 


I'm listening to Ellen Allien-Quarks (Sascha Funke remix)


----------



## latac

Redax Mental_-_ Bright_and_Dark_Live_at_MatrixFest_March2006.mp3:D


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I cannot get enough of this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvM9Kewf-pA

16 Bit and Joanna need to get together and make an album together. Her music goes so well with 16 Bit's dubstep. It's awesome...


----------



## Noodle

*Nitzer Ebb ~ Captivate ( William Orbital Mix )*


----------



## Noodle

*Aril Brikha - Lady 707*


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

heres a link to whats ive been listening to on repeat!

http://soundcloud.com/crookers-net/crookers-net-micromix-4-goes-mishka


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

*The Bloody Beetroots*- Detroit (Ghetto Edit)

My sister: "Can you please change it. God, I hate techno."
It is a sad day, I am ashamed.


----------



## latac

david morales@ InBox 16.01.2010.mp3
276 minutes 


amanda_eats_pandas I feel your pain!


----------



## ocean

Apparat- Schall Storm


----------



## ocean

Anthony Rother- So Good


----------



## euphoria

panic in paradise said:


> mis kittin(?) dub about me



sweet track...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

*Donny - Live @ Therapy Session London 09*


----------



## ocean

MK- Frank Sinatra


----------



## panic in paradise

Utah Saints - Star (Union Jack Mix)


----------



## Arnold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouuXGHTmgZ0&feature=fvw


----------



## RavinRaphael

Roni Size - Return To V album.


----------



## Mjäll

Function - Disaffected

in this "headfuck techno".


----------



## DropDeadDevin

Chew Lips - Salt Air

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbEQAV1Jngs&feature=related


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Shpongle - Electroplasm


----------



## Arnold

Martyn - Seventy Four (Redshape Mix)
Quite like some techno dubstep from time to time.


----------



## yucatanboy2

La roux - Bulletproof (Tiborg remix)
electro house, pretty decent
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMo5xY4EyZQ&feature=related


----------



## RavinRaphael

Love Your Life

Ed Solo and School of thought.


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Suicide Commando - Hate Me

As always Johan continues to make what I find to be quite enjoyable music.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bassnectar - 2010 IDJ Mixtape


----------



## Bomboclat

ChemicalSmile said:


> Bassnectar - 2010 IDJ Mixtape



Ive had that basically on repeat since it came out. I cant wait to see him in April. 

@thread: Matty G - West Coast Rocks (Jeep Mix)


----------



## Bomboclat

The Bug & Killa P & Flowdan - Skeng

Love the snare on this


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I've had that basically on repeat since it came out. I cant wait to see him in April.



I cant wait to see him at Ultra! Never caught one his shows before, always bad timing. Not next month though!! 3 days to do absolutely nothing but dance, sleep in, and party hard.

listening to Southern Fried Podcast Vol.2 right now...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Parisan goldfish - Flying Lotus


----------



## Bomboclat

atta boy :D

Buzzin - Benga


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bassnectar - For Whom The Bass Tolls


----------



## Mysterier

*Huda Hudia* -- Drop the Bass Now [Remix]







i need help IDing a song from several years ago. possibly the turn of the century. i believe it was called "Energy" and it was breakbeat or something. i'm label retarded. i've been mulling over this for several months actually. the song had some pretty sick female vocals, that's all i can remember.


----------



## Mysterier

*Sharaz* -- Just Can't Wait


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Grendel - Chemicals & Circuitry


----------



## RavinRaphael

Krafty Kuts Live at K4 Mix.... 3 hours of madness to get me through the last 3 hours of work =)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Crookers - Essential mix


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Warp 1.7 - *Bloody beetroots*


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bloody Beetroots - Gustav Klimt Was A Dark


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I heard some new Beetroots 1977 or summat earlier, was quite sick.


Datsik - Havoc



EDIT: dis shit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPh7n2Q22Oc


----------



## Bomboclat

Oh good god that's horrible! Its like they took a song that was already ruined by Steve Jokester's incessant and incredibly annoying screaming and took it to the extreme!
Why not take a dookie on the record and just spin that? It'd probably sound a hell of a lot better 8(!

Bassnectar - Dubuasca


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Not really listening to anything but messing around because I cant sleep and its 7:17 in the fucking morning and I have nothing to do.

Mixing Rusko - Woo Boost and TC (Caspa Remix - Wheres My money) looping the fuck out of both jumping back and forth and playing with traktor fx. I never experimented much with fx because most of them suck but theres a solid 3 I keep in my arsenal now.


----------



## MUSHET

Right now....The Orb - Adventures Beyond the Ultraworld....classic.


----------



## RedLeader

Xotox - Die Schoepfung

German dark electro FTW   

1:07-1:49 is so sick...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Crookers - 2008 summer mix

Im obsessed with these crazy italians and i just found this mix... dont know how I missed it for this long.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

1200 Micrograms - Mescaline

This song is soooo intense instant eargasm


----------



## latac

Veztax - Contact


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Fake Blood - Essential Mix


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Twist - Maniac (MelloTheque Remix)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Chemical Brothers - Salmon Dance aka WoW (crookers remix)


----------



## effie

The Teknoist - Hurricane Made of Zombies (album). Fuck yes %)


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Phantom part 2 - Justice

I loooove me some Justice in the morning. They are gods.


----------



## Arnold

Some good old darren pearce again
Just add some Danny rampling for flavour and Tony De vit as dessert


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Datsik - Havoc


----------



## KevinKostner

A Dj rozz quik mix real quick


----------



## den3ial

That-Strange-Guy said:


> Phantom part 2 - Justice



love justice. that song is awesome.

for me, listening to Inf - Power Moves, Baby


----------



## Bob Loblaw

DJ Sasha - Xpander
Thanks Damien 


EDIT: Got too trancey for me...
Wolgang Gartner - Wolgang's Fifth Symphony


----------



## Bomboclat

Bob Loblaw said:


> Wolgang Gartner - Wolgang's Fifth Symphony



_Now das what i'm talkin' 'bout! _%)

Cant wait to see him en Avril.

@thread: Clipz - Push It Up (TC Remix)


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I bet that'll be crazy :D


Rusko - Hammertime


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> _Now das what i'm talkin' 'bout! _%)
> 
> Cant wait to see him en Avril.


I'll be catching him for the first time @ Ultra... was really glad to see him added do day 1. There is only 5 other djs im hyped about seeing the first day tbh

Listening to Jack beats - hard summer 2009 mix


----------



## Noodle

Kiko - Youthenize


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Infected Mushroom - Riders On The Storm


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Live @ Sensation White Amsterdam 05-07-2008


----------



## DOOMpostor

*DJ Crazylegs - 414* this dude is FUCKING NUTZ wit his mashups


----------



## the_milkman

Crystal Castles - Vanished


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

French Fries - Exclusive Mix for someone, I forgot....


----------



## tekkeN

*Mala - Alicia*


----------



## RavinRaphael

TRACE - BLACK WIDOW mixtape.


----------



## Noodle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib1BN_eHtVg


----------



## Bomboclat

tekkeN said:


> *Mala - Alicia*



I approve 

@thread: Edu K - Dos Gusanos (unreleased track)


----------



## Noodle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxkQNMEBK_g


----------



## RavinRaphael

The twelves... Essential mix.


----------



## RavinRaphael

You got the love (The XX Remix) - Florence and the machine.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bassnectar - IDJ 2010 Mixtape (good studying music bt mutha fucking w)


----------



## panic in paradise

Donald Glaude - Off the Hook


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Wolfgang Gartner - Yin


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Excision & Datsik - Swagga


----------



## crazynate:]

Incubus Morning View album


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Listening to the first mixes I received for the virtual club night. So far so good!!!!


----------



## Noodle

Vince Watson - Bubbles


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lotsa french fries and tomb crew getting played


----------



## panic in paradise

Miss Kittin & The Hacker - Emotional Interlude


----------



## latac

Filteria Live @ GoaWay Party Sweden 04-05-2005


----------



## chaoticc

Pavo - 99.nine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qibo5fuwEVI&feature=related

yeah, old but i still love my hardstyle


----------



## b0arder753

Just finished the new 1000names EE podcast and am now listening to Martyn's XLR8R podcast... so much better than his Fabric Mix (the tracks were there but the heart wasn't)


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Angerfist-Terror of my Speedcore..
he seems more hardcore and less speedcore though.


----------



## Arnold

John OO Fleming-Jawa
Astrix vs John 00 Fleming - 3rd Time Lucky


----------



## b0arder753

Joker's Purple Wow Sound mix... fuck me this shit will never get old


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Crookers - XLR8R Mix


----------



## Noodle

Cari Lekebusch ~ Break Through


----------



## Arnold

Enjoy the silence
Hello moto


----------



## king_d1ngl1ng

Arnold said:


> Enjoy the silence
> Hello moto



9/10 I like it

Ferry Corsten: Twice in a Blue Moon. I'm bumping the shit out of this right now.


----------



## Noodle

panic in paradise said:


> Donald Glaude - Off the Hook



That was a house party favorite in my twirling daze.

:D

Minilogue - Animals ( Luciano Remix )


----------



## MUSHET

CLR Podcast - Tony Rohr 

YAAAAAASSSSSS!


----------



## dropsonde

deadmau5 - trepid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8re0uk1_BY

old school mau5 is pretty sick


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

agreed ^ ^ 

Im jamming out to the bassnectar idj mixtape again.. cant wait to see this fucker later this month, never caught one of his shows EVAR!


----------



## b0arder753

Listening to my recently dl'ed:

Listened to:
Badawi/Shackleton - El Topo/Dstry All Prfts (Shackleton Mix) (badass track)

Bar 9 - FREAKS016

Bok Bok/Brackles & Shortstuff - Citizens Dub/Pipey D ("Pipey D" is nutttssss...)

Upcoming:

Chimpo - Synthetic/Spectrum Skank

DJ Donna Summer - Raw EP

Donae'O - Riot Music

Double Helix - Future Proof

Dusk + Blackdown vs. Grievous Angel - Margins Music: Redux

Ginz & Kool Money Kwame - Wet Wipe Riddim / Oreo 

Joker "Digidesign (Om Unit's Pop Lock Remix)"

JSL - The Jack Cates EP

L- Wiz "Fight No More"

L- Wiz - Mexter Dorgan/Cape Fear

Monkey Steak - Hyped Up

The Bug - Run


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Tomb Crew - NLLR Exclusive Mix


----------



## corkraver

Through the Loop - Pendulum. Damn good song.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTcM_LR8xQo&feature=related
Rotterdam Terror Corps-Gabber Mafia


----------



## b0arder753

Jason Forrest - The Unrelenting Songs of the 1979 Post Disco Crash

Some of the only mash-ups I can stand.. such a good album.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

_*Richard Stultzman - Maid With Flaxen hair*_ - _Slovak radio Symphony Orchestra_


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

little classical to get me feeling right this stoney evening :D


----------



## marsmellow

Yagya - Snowflake 03

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQYZb6YsIPs


----------



## panic in paradise

Ellen Allien - Stadtkind

i would of loved to of dropped this in a mix... about 15 minutes in, the beat is like 2 beats, one a step behind, have fun! and the 'pads' at the end could realy lead into a large break, and then BOOOOOM


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

French Fries - Coconut


----------



## Sweet P

Muse Breaks RMX by Infected Mushroom

Wicked track... wait for the beat to start kicking in.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ok I was just listening to Project Bassline - Drop The Pressure (Jack beats Remix) and realized the intro is a complete jack move of Fake Blood's "Mars"... anyone else notice that?

edit: Its the jack beats remix of Mars to that has the identical intro.... but still... sorta whack .. lazy as shit imo


----------



## Noodle

Stimming ~ After Eight


----------



## Noodle

Solomun & Stimming - Feuervogel


----------



## Noodle

Solomun - Deadman


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ac Slater- KISS Mix For Loose Cannons


----------



## KevinKostner

Gigi-I'll fly with you (remix)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

we sure have a wide variety these days in this thread ^ ^


----------



## b0arder753

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Ac Slater- KISS Mix For Loose Cannons



I was listening to _Rock It Out EP_ and _Banger EP_ just before I put on:

F - Energy Distortion LP

(didn't even realize it was out, much less that it was on my hdd)


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t5p9YHXbDo

I love this part


----------



## KevinKostner

Red dj-Dance is my love.


----------



## marsmellow

Dave Angel - Jungle Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMW1FdQL4U8


----------



## phatass

"kery James", and "grand corps malade" title of the song "je m'écris"


----------



## DoorsofPerception

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7QDOemWoUY

*Hallucinogen* - LSD


----------



## KevinKostner

art of trance-madagascar (richard durand mix)

and now

Brooklyn bounce-the bass, the beats. the melody


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Jack beats - Essential Mix


----------



## Noodle

Kaskade ~ For You


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

live at the megarave-rotterdam terror corps
Im listening to their whole first album nao.new to edm, hardcore and gabber are win


----------



## PK555

basstronic and dynamix II


----------



## yucatanboy2

BASS!

Slyde - Kiss kiss bang bang (I fucking love this track!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyVjVSlmbks


----------



## Noodle

GAK - Gak 4


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

07-crookers-hip_hop_changed_ft._rye_rye.mp3

off that new crookers... too bad 70 percent the album sucks, such a dissapointment


----------



## RavinRaphael

Mark Farina Live at Focus.


----------



## Fix8Sed8Hallucin8

Dubsteppers rejoice for a tune of anthemic proportions!
Eskmo - Lands and Bones (feat. Swan)


----------



## drscience

Lemon Jelly .KY

So chilled out.


----------



## euphoria

shapeshifter- one [d-bridge mix]

i love this track.... sexy... emotional...


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ that's pretty cool indeed.  I was expecting a house track (dunno about d-bridge, i've listened to shapeshifters tracks before). I like the build that starts around 1 min.

I was listening to Rammstein earlier, but switched to dnb and was listening to this track (thinking of buying the vinyl with this and the breaks version, by cut and run)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brmA...C93B84B17&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2


----------



## MUSHET

Surgeon - Bunker podcast 60 30/9/09

I seem to work so much better when I listen to techno.


----------



## cheah

Boys Noize - Transmission


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

hardcoreradio.
Deathline
D-Saster
GET TO DA CHOPPA


----------



## Dresden

Peaches, "Downtown."

_cuz ill take you downtown_


----------



## crazynate:]

Just woke up and had the urge to blast "Satisfaction"... no need to tell by who 

^haha I just realized how much this song reminds me of one of my bestfriends


----------



## Dresden

_The Return Of MYLO._

Es muy excelente.


----------



## Arnold

Samantha fu -soulwax remix catchy tune and ideal video for motorboating.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

hardcoreradio again..
Somewhere down the lane
roland and sherman


----------



## panic in paradise

Ozric Tentacles - Hidden Step


i havent felt the tentacles in a while.


----------



## g0to

High Rankin - Meow Meow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzCbV4dw24o

HIGH MEPH DOSE FULL BODY EUPHORIA


----------



## b0arder753

I was expecting that to be more badass than it was...

"Pimp and Gambler" is where it's at...


----------



## the_milkman

Noodle said:


> GAK - Gak 4



nice one.  

Listening to Revolte - Ironical Sexism(Grum Remix)


----------



## therastamonsays

the newest kidlogic mix that was on dubstep.fm its the shit.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

The Widdler - Red Rum


----------



## Dresden

*Den Haan* 'Russian Boat Commander'

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJOpTWGI96w

Simply an amazing track.  %)

Now I'm listening to *Units* 'High Pressure Days' (Rory Phillips Mix), and I think it might be as good if not a lil bit better.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5rcFBTjPK8


----------



## marsmellow

Chris_Liberator___Force_fm_25.01.2007

A really good acid techno set...


----------



## Ramirez

"Black Swan" by Thom Yorke


----------



## Noodle

London Elektricity - One Second ( Apex Remix )


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

pissin razorbladez, angerfist


----------



## silentangst

The Sound of the Underground - DJ Isaac.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Kid CuDi - Pursuit Of Happiness (Steve Aoki Remix)


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Little Jinder & Ras Kass - Youth Blood (12th Planet Remix)

idk about the vampire shit (other than its retarded), but pretty crazy mix


----------



## Dresden

I'm listening to The Return of MYLO again.  This cd is positively amazing.

_spontaneously ejaculates_

YOU HEAR IT FIRST


----------



## benjrm

Hi all, aussie here..

Rob Sparx mix....


----------



## KevinKostner

Milk Inc-Run


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Gaudium - Nordic Nature (Tegma Remix)


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Ghetto Mentality-Alien T


----------



## Dresden

Armand van Helden, *New York Loft Party.*

_it's set to groove it's set to groove it's set to groove it's set to groove_

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXvf7iubtPY


----------



## Sentimental

LSDMDMA&8201526 said:
			
		

> pissin razorbladez, angerfist



Solid, solid.

Pattern J. Very tasty IMO.


----------



## tekkeN

*! TECHN☼ !*

*JB3 - Forklift (Luke Slater Filtered Mix) *​


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

somewhere down the lane-roland&sherman


----------



## narawat

Right now, I'm listening to canditek, by crock. I discovered his works with nimportekoi, got hooked and now I have gotten my hands on all I could find of crock's sounds.


----------



## dropsonde

silentangst said:


> The Sound of the Underground - DJ Isaac.



hardstyle unce unce! i get to see isaac on saturday!


----------



## marsmellow

Vernon - Wonderer (Instrumental Mix)

One of the best trance songs ever made...


----------



## suspect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYZJZjwcaMs


----------



## Noodle

Signal Type - In Abyss ( gods of technology mix )


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Dj Stylee - Life mix


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Keep it going louder - DIPLO remix


----------



## DropDeadDevin

Sub Focus - Special Place

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9SXZaIuMyg


----------



## hellkitten

mmmm Sub Focus...

Black Sun Empire - Driving Insane


----------



## b0arder753

Kyle Hall - You Know What I Feel


----------



## Arnold

James Zabiela essential mix Moon themed
Lovit.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Drop The Lime mix from Holland


----------



## b0arder753

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Drop The Lime mix from Holland



Live set or mix? IS it new or old? 

I just grabbed his new single (with 12 fucking remixes???!?!!?!), so I'm now listening to:

Drop the Lime - Devil's Eyes


----------



## crazynate:]

The Bloody Beetroots


----------



## Noodle

Trentemoller ~ Flamingo


----------



## crazynate:]

"Stay the Same (Alex Gopher Dub)" Autokratz


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bassnectar live from Boulder


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Datsik - Apples

feels good man


----------



## Bomboclat

Do The Astral Plane - Flying Lotus

It's totally the Parisian Goldfish of the new album


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Cosma - Land of Freedom


----------



## b0arder753

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Do The Astral Plane - Flying Lotus
> 
> It's totally the Parisian Goldfish of the new album



Didn't they push back the release date? Sure you've got a real, finished copy?


----------



## silentangst

dropsonde said:


> hardstyle unce unce! i get to see isaac on saturday!



Aw I'm jealous! How was it?

And I'm listening to Azax Syndrom - Werewolf.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

b0arder753 said:


> Didn't they push back the release date? Sure you've got a real, finished copy?



thizz has the hook up :D


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

listening to bloody beetroots warp (blaze trip remix)


----------



## b0arder753

ChemicalSmiles said:


> thizz has the hook up :D



He needs to get to sharing... ppl would sell a testicle for that album.

THOM YORKE + FLYLO???? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It'll be good though.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Shpongle - Ineffable Mysteries


----------



## miasma

Ticon - Aero 

:D


----------



## marsmellow

Oliver Ho - The Ancestors

A very catchy tribal techno song...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

http://www.trashmenagerie.com/blog/2008/01/31/the-bloody-beetroots-nllr-mix/ ftw

beetroots you so crazy


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Ovnimoon - Sunset (Nerso Remix)


----------



## hellkitten

Substep Infrabass - The Sathiest VIP


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Go Fuck Yourself (SRB remix)-Dione


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

more beetroots , more beer

beetroots u so crazy


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

DJ Dano - Something Bigger (Here We Go Again Mix)


----------



## RavinRaphael

Mark Farina Live @ Focus.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Pure Cocaine-DOM


----------



## b0arder753

Slackk's Eski House mix... good shit.


----------



## Arnold

Steve Mason Experience @ BFBS - 1994 (4/10)


----------



## euphoria

Defenceless-Waldeck

mmmmmm triphop


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Revelations-Brennan Heart


----------



## silentangst

Nobody Said It Was Easy - Evil Activities


----------



## panic in paradise

more Lykke Li & Kleerup - Until We Bleed


----------



## Arnold

Essential mix 1998 Freddy Fresh brilliant


----------



## panic in paradise

The Hacker - Traces (Oxia remix)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I know its redundant but bloody beetroots nllr mix


----------



## Azron

Plastician  - Japan


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Crookers essential mix


----------



## Azron

Bassnectar - Blow


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

MDMA-Ram & Bas vs SMF


----------



## silentangst

Some random darkpsy mix.


----------



## panic in paradise

skinny puppy-warlock


----------



## marsmellow

Silent Phase - Air Puzzle


----------



## DiscobiscuitsA.C.

right now ......Tosca      anything with the minds of kruder and dorfmeister involed is a work of art                        lala.com is very useful


----------



## crazynate:]

depeche mode... yeeaa


----------



## silentangst

Shout Out (Donkey Rollers Remix) - Showtek.


----------



## marsmellow

Friends, Lovers, and Family - Diamond Lil's 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90uwfgZVrU0


----------



## silentangst

Communicate - Pavo.


----------



## crazynate:]

just got 30Gigs of tunes from mr loblaw, thanks broioioioio! Psytrance


----------



## silentangst

Oh god, if you mean 30GB of psytrance I could be more jealous  I only have 30GB of hardstyle lol.


----------



## latac

Space Tribe - The Great Spirit (Hallucinogen Mix), nothing special...


----------



## crazynate:]

silentangst said:


> Oh god, if you mean 30GB of psytrance I could be more jealous  I only have 30GB of hardstyle lol.



heh I wish it was all psytrance... I gave him my External HD and he transfered from A-K but had to stop cause it took 15 hours... gots lots more coming ;D

*1200 Micrograms*



latac said:


> Space Tribe - The Great Spirit (Hallucinogen Mix), nothing special...


 thank you ha


----------



## b0arder753

.....psytrance :/



v/a - Fabric presents Elevator Music
Scuba - Triangulation
Vex'd - Cloud Seed


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Sometimes things get, Whatever-Deadmau5


----------



## silentangst

b0arder753 said:


> .....psytrance



Fixed.

Megasound - Headhunterz.


----------



## tekkeN

London is a Country - Wagon Christ


----------



## Arnold

Kutski's Rave Breaks Megamix


----------



## yaleforks

Gareth Emery- On a Metropolis Day


----------



## ocean

Apparat- Silizium


----------



## silentangst

Silentium - Killer Clown.


----------



## TheTwighlight

StarOceanHouse said:


> Painkiller vs Naked Tourist - Hypnotized
> 
> holy shit, can psytrance get any better than this?



That is fucking bad-ass. I don't want it to end.


----------



## silentangst

Words from the Gang - DJ Coone.


----------



## ocean

Apparat- You don't know me


----------



## b0arder753

Booka Shade - More!


----------



## silentangst

Feelings - Talamasca.


----------



## InvisibleEye

Trentemoller - Kink


----------



## silentangst

Communicate - Pavo.


----------



## marsmellow

Andronicus - Make You Whole 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeykBZWW3vA


----------



## DJKAOS

Robert Miles - ChilDreN DNB RmX 360º Drum & Bass 2008 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQOOpVedHss


----------



## spacefacethebassace

CPU-Kick & Bass

Fucking sick track


----------



## Feste

I just found a few videos of a guy called KJ Sawka, who with a drum kit & sampler preforms live dnb.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp5OxEzxuSg


----------



## b0arder753

Yeah he does some badass shit... 

check out The Blood of Heroes



> The Blood of Heroes is a collaboration project featuring Justin Broadrick (Godflesh, Jesu, Napalm Death) and Bill Laswell, with beats from Submerged and End.user and vocals from Dr. Israel. Post apocalyptic soundscapes and de-imaged electronic beats backed up with heavy guitar and bass. Features live drumming from KJ Sawka and Balazs Pandi, and sound design from film sound architect M. Gregor Filip. Powerful anthemic tracks collide with vicious drum n bass beatdowns and intersperse with breathtaking synth beauty and Aphex Twin style mezzed beats. The soundtrack to post-solarflare humanity!


----------



## Feste

Sounds nuts, cheers.


----------



## Noodle

Nick Curly ~ Stuntman


----------



## Noodle

Richard Dinsdale and Paul Thomas - House You


----------



## rincewindrocks

I am currently going through my psytrance folder, trying to keep room on my flash....4gigs went by quickly. so right now.....Bleed- Abomination VS Slug....im keepin this one


----------



## b0arder753

James Blake - CMYK


----------



## h3h3

Klute - Ashram

Great tune for towards the end of the night.


----------



## Noodle

Ricardo Villalobos ~ Dexter

:D


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Face to Face-Outblast and Korsakoff.


----------



## b0arder753

Flying Lotus - Cosmogramma
Starkey - Ephemeral Exhibits
Take - Only Mountain


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

h3h3 said:


> Klute - Ashram
> 
> Great tune for towards the end of the night.



Awesome tune! I am currently checking out some turn of the millennium house:

Modjo - Lady (Hear me Tonight)


----------



## peepsqueek1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJppnG1tflU


----------



## van3ssa

DJ Antoine - Work


----------



## h3h3

*Chew Lips - Karen (Netsky Remix) *

Another gem from Netsky.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

reward is moar cheese-deadmau5


----------



## panic in paradise

JPLS - Fuckshuffle


----------



## Arnold

M.I.A.-Born Free
Finally someone doing something about these gingers


----------



## panic in paradise

Anthony Rother - Genstruktur    

its so technoface


----------



## Noodle

The Timewriter ~ Lion Steps


----------



## deadhead507461

Mac Dre - Not My Job


----------



## Noodle

Terry Francis ~ Took From Me


----------



## panic in paradise

Depeche Mode - Waiting for the Night  / Dominatrix ReMix


----------



## silentangst

Zatox & Activator - Can't Stop


----------



## panic in paradise

Nathan Fake - You Are Here


----------



## Noodle

Raiders Of The Lost ARP ~ Beyond The Dark ( ... )


----------



## h3h3

sicccccck little battles hip hop remix

Leyendecker (DJ EMZ remix feat. JoelL Ortiz)


----------



## LaCholita

*What are you listening to?*

mad season

R.I.P. Layne Stayley


----------



## RavinRaphael

Chill Session A and B - Dj DB


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Aphex Twin--Felixfunk 5 (I think)


----------



## deadhead507461

Mac Dre - She Never Seen


----------



## mav3rick

*I  Aphex Twin!*

At the moment I've got *Ephedrix* playing.. Such good music! The album *Far Away* is seriously good.. 

I've got *Deadmau5* and *Delphic* lined up next :D


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Chrono & the Demon Dwarf-The Corner


----------



## silentangst

Raver - Showtek.


----------



## KevinKostner

silentangst said:


> Raver - Showtek.



Niiiiice.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Angerfist-Anticipate


----------



## yucatanboy2

Shpongle - Beija Flor

Freaking trippy....


----------



## needs_love

Swagga By Datsik


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

just recorded some new mixes, listening to how they turned out


----------



## silentangst

Bioweapon - In Sound


----------



## Saucy

Currently:

*Baptism - Crystal Castles*

Next:

*Ecstasy - JJ*


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Tommyknocker-Criminal


----------



## Noodle

This right here


----------



## Noodle

Sis - Lesh (Inchi & Maya)


----------



## deadhead507461

Mac Dre - Thizzle Dance
The whole reason thizz pills are dirt cheap in this area.. Thizz Nation Cali
T.I.P Mac Dreezy


----------



## RavinRaphael

diplo essential mix...the old one but it never gets old


----------



## rincewindrocks

Cannabinoid!!! psybreaks rule my life


----------



## Noodle

Orbital - The Box ( part 4 )


----------



## Noodle

Sis - Clarinete

!!  !!


----------



## silentangst

Light of the Dark - Hardstyle Masterz ft. Max Enforcer.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Crookers Micromix $6 mixed by Phra


----------



## Arnold

A rave breaks mix


----------



## naginnudej

*Sebastien Tellier * -  L'Amour et la Violence (Acid Washed Land of Daktari Remix)
http://hypem.com/#/track/947920/Seb...a+Violence+Acid+Washed+Land+of+Daktari+Remix+


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Rinkadink - Broken Collaboration


----------



## crazynate:]

Crystal Castles II


----------



## marsmellow

Martyn - Vancouver


----------



## scubagirl200

Sin City (Rex Mundi remix) - Dakota


----------



## Noodle

Trentemöller - Flamingo


----------



## marsmellow

Galaxy 2 Galaxy - Deep Space 9


----------



## naginnudej

Act Yo Age  -  Night of the Hornheadz (DCUP Remix)


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Mike & Rich -- Expert Knob Twiddlers, it's a collaborative album by Aphex Twin and Venetian Snares


----------



## rincewindrocks

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C3pXUNv0ms]Cybernetica - Atropos[/url]

ncie trippy DnB to get my brain flowing for my physics final

probably throw on some darker psy next


----------



## illuminati stylez

Passion Pit-Manners, Nastradoomus,Eminem, Bassnectar-Cozza Frenzy and Timestretch, Deadmau5, Blink 182


----------



## rincewindrocks

Blink 182? seriously? their bass is in no way bumpin


----------



## smackncheese

Heads Will Roll - Yeah Yeah Yeahs (Passion Pit rmx.)


----------



## silentangst

Headhunterz - Dreamcatcher


----------



## marsmellow

Gui Boratto - Terminal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpTmrUfLX7g


----------



## Noodle

The Timewriter ~ Love Is Beautiful


----------



## Noodle

Ozgur Can ~ Turn The Page ( Namito Remix )


----------



## naginnudej

Oliver Twizt  -  Another Step (Original Mix)


----------



## kylemcr

Fake Blood - The Dozens


----------



## silentangst

Wildstylez - Music or Noize


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

listening to [url="http://www.filedropper.com/demolitiontwenty-ten:]Void - Demolition 2010 mix[/url].... It starts out dubstep and jumps into electro, back into dubstep with an interesting house finish.... One of my favorite mixes right now.


----------



## marsmellow

Technasia - Force (Voxless) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pJvbpoRwTA


----------



## spacefacethebassace

LOL, meow meow 132 bpm remix by high rankin


----------



## naginnudej

Kavinsky  -  Nightcall (THE SONIXX Remix)


----------



## Noodle

Gaetano Parisio - Advanced Techno Research 7/10 (B)


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

MOAR GHOSTS N STUFF-deadmau5


----------



## John_Burrows

K&D and my stomach growling as lasagna cooks (Whole Foods turkey sausage remix).


----------



## TearItDown

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfN0nZGY-O8

Ruffneck Sound [Dillinja Remix] - The Artful Dodger


----------



## marsmellow

A progressive breaks mix called 911

http://soundcloud.com/naitmusic/911-1


----------



## peepsqueek1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-T63_DK8hc


Im feeling emo


----------



## peepsqueek1

Don woke up, 
And looked at the night before. 
He knew what he had to do. 
He was responsible. 
In the mirror, 
He saw his friend.


----------



## hellocatastrophe

infected mushroom


----------



## yucatanboy2

NAPT

They're coming to seattle tonight, trying to decide if I'll have the energy to go out and see them.


----------



## Cyc

If you want to encapsulate the early to mid 90's in an single decent album, I'd suggest Jam & Spoon - Kaleidoscope.

Listen to it from beginning to end. It manages to delve into a nice, dark place and avoid the annoying trappings of that era, while still delivering.


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Shulman - Elements


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Buncha bloody beetroots random tracks in my library


----------



## smackncheese

This:

Concord Dawn - Morning Light

^^ I've been up all night partying and being fucked up, so this is the perfect song.. the sun is just beginning to rise and damn, it's beautiful


----------



## mrgl

High Contrast - Eternal Optimist

Just makes me feel SO much better. What a great track.


----------



## Noodle

*Robert Hood - Self Powered*


----------



## Noodle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwfPWllkRpU


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Hexstatic -- Living


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Vanity 6 - Nasty Girl gawd vanity soo finee


----------



## crazynate:]

"vandals" dirtyphonics


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

Deepforces-Harder

Shuffle!


----------



## Bomboclat

^ 

@thread: Portishead & Kraftwerk - 1187


I invision it being an amazing thing to mix into Windowlicker by Aphex Twin.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

the new FlyLo, thanks thizz


----------



## Bomboclat

^ Much love man, twas my pleasure.

New mix off the brainfeeder podcast: DLX ‘Open Heart Surgery Vol.2′
Sooooo gooooood.

OHHH MYYY GOOOOD, I thought this mix couldnt get any better after a while, but then all of the sudden....BAM DRUMMY/GRIMMY/STEPPY REMIX OF TEA LEAF DANCERS BY FLYING LOTUS!!!!

Im in a state of pure ecstasy.


----------



## rincewindrocks

my buddies radio broadcast, so i have no idea the name of the track, but its some mellow bassy dubstep


----------



## Noodle

Joris Voorn - Believer


----------



## osi

dz - slums dub


----------



## Bomboclat

toa$t - toast 13-03-10


----------



## Arnold

Aphrodite-Calcutta


----------



## FL BREAKZ

FL Break Fire

http://www.divshare.com/download/7032555-1a7


----------



## Rogue Robot

Speedy J - The Oil Zone (Edge of Motion Mix)


----------



## Arnold

Kutski -unkool oldskool
Good mix from the young'un.


----------



## HMHB

Away to see GRAEME PARK, JACQUI MORRISON and CHRIS HADDEN tonight, should be mental.
Stand Free.


----------



## Noodle

Funk D'Void - Endless


----------



## Arnold

Real nu-rave mix-Mulder


----------



## Arnold

Black is Black - Allnighters


----------



## Noodle

Secret Cinema _ Chica-Go


----------



## MDMAhead

*Circulation*. Their entire back catalogue 

(thanks miasma for reminding me about them!!!)


----------



## latac

Waldeck - No one Here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clcCKt6geF8


----------



## silentangst

Rate Reducer (Headhunterz Remix) - Project One


----------



## LactatingWalrus

DatsiK - Nuke 'Em


----------



## silentangst

Nobody Said It Was Easy - Evil Activities.


----------



## Arnold

Underworld= Puppies
James Zabiela -Human
James Zabiela-Alive


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Accelarator-back on the scene
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBfa3jJCQwI


----------



## tekkeN

Aphex Twin - Heliosphan (Nathan Fake Edit)


----------



## marsmellow

Spicelab - Falling


----------



## marsmellow

Amon Tobin - Rhino Jockey


----------



## Arnold

Martin Landsky - We are streaking


----------



## MDMAhead

Arnold said:


> Underworld= Puppies



There's an even better version of 'Puppies' at the end of their 'Everything Everything' DVD (whilst the credits are rolling) - they strip it back to the bare minimum - no beats, no vocals - just those beautiful deep synths. I honestly think it's the best ambient track ever made (a big call, I know!). Unfortunately, it's not on youtube (it used to be, but it got taken down), so the only way you'll get to hear it is if you buy the DVD (which I highly recommend!!!).


----------



## Arnold

^ Cool will check it out one day. 

The Dolphin's-Maximal


----------



## Noodle

I might have developed a serious youtube problem.  It is now my number one source for finding new music and artists.

...do want:  The Timewriter ~ Love Trap


----------



## random no one

showtek -  fuck the system

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92xmwZGk84]


----------



## Arnold

Komytea-Afghanistan
If anyone knows of any similar tracks post them it would be appreciated:D


----------



## John_Burrows

MDMAhead: I agree, Circulation is well worth listening to.  I have a ton of their vinyl, and they are one of those bands well suited to vinyl listening. I need to make a compilation of their stuff from my records and post it somewhere. 

Just sounds richer...


----------



## Noodle

Marco Carola - This Is Code Red


----------



## Noodle

( badass )


----------



## Bomboclat

Modified Motion - 1up 

"Liquid Clownstep" if you must.


----------



## silentangst

Save Your Scrap For Victory - Headhunterz.


----------



## naginnudej

Drop The Lime  -  Sex Sax (Bart B More Remix) MASTER v2


----------



## skoat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j17e082fJgI

FC Kahuna - Hayling


----------



## yucatanboy2

DUDE.  Why have I not listened to AC slater in a while?  AC slater makes everything ok!!!

Drop the lime - Hear me (AC slater remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZHVcCdGOfA


Also, this song wants me to become a weapon of sound to tear apart the universe. 
Far too loud - You know the sound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWYIKKvBWYU


----------



## Arnold

Josh Wink -Don't laugh
Josh Wink-


----------



## Noodle

Josh Wink is a long time favorite of mine.

---

*X-Press 2 - Rock 2 House (Plastikman's Acid House Remix )  *


----------



## panic in paradise

mistress barbara  live@DEMF '07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4XAWZBKBUs&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Arnold

Highcat Adrenaline


----------



## Noodle

panic in paradise said:


> mistress barbara  live@DEMF '07
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4XAWZBKBUs&feature=youtube_gdata




*drool*


----------



## HonestAcid

RUSKO!!!  Raver's Special.  Thank you Ketamine and Dubstep.


----------



## MDMAhead

John_Burrows said:


> MDMAhead: I agree, Circulation is well worth listening to.  I have a ton of their vinyl, and they are one of those bands well suited to vinyl listening. I need to make a compilation of their stuff from my records and post it somewhere.
> 
> Just sounds richer...



Everything sounds better on vinyl IMO!!! 

Circulation really were amazing - they pretty well summ up my taste in dance music - deep synths, naive melodies, and rolling, insistent sub-bass lines      It's a shame they don't seem to have done anything for about 5 years. And Paul Davis hasn't updated his myspace for ages


----------



## Arnold

Ryan Davis-Cocoon


----------



## lady grey

Crystal Fighters - Xtatic Truth (Last Japan Remix)


----------



## Seventeen

The new pendulum song, it's infinitely better than their more recent stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEPB7uzKuh4

Just added to my youtube playlist, contrasting the Datsik quite interestingly.


----------



## whyterabbit

i remembered that i really, really, like my friend's mixes. he does nu skool breaks, and it is EPIC.
konichiwa - dj powder

i can't find the tracklist but i would highly recommend this for anyone who likes some bangin' breaks.


----------



## Arnold

Estroe feat. Miss Kittin - Le Flaneur (Kollektiv Turmstrasse Wald Und Wiesen Reh Mix)


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Modified Motion - 1up
> 
> "Liquid Clownstep" if you must.



That tune is amazing :D! Need moarrrrr !!!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

beeper - fake blood remix, not sure of who did the original


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Modified Motion - 1up
> 
> "Liquid Clownstep" if you must.



haha thizz I almost missed that, when I started listening to it I thought I would hate it but it actually got my head bobbing a bit. Nice one... reminds me of a nintendo game on speed :D


----------



## silentangst

Pure Evil - Euval Spirits.


----------



## rincewindrocks

goin through my folders, moving all my mellow stuff to a folder called (you guessed it) mellow

currently....Orbital - Halcyon +On +On (Cannabinoid Remix)


----------



## THCDunc

Eat Static - Tractor Beam

One of my favourite Eat Static tracks.


----------



## theotherwoman

Cragga - Mr Postman


----------



## mrgl

ChemicalSmiles said:


> beeper - fake blood remix, not sure of who did the original



The Count and Sinden feat. Kid Sister! Both versions are awesome, and don't forget the A-Trak Remix!


----------



## naginnudej

Massive Attack - Paradise Circus (Zeds Dead Remix)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Lil Wayne = 'A Milli' (Datsik and Excision Remix) literally my favorite dubstep track so far this year.


----------



## Arnold

Steve Mason experience excellent


----------



## botfly

great trance track, not very well known: Spacey & Vaughan - Earth(Live forever)


----------



## TearItDown

Unicorn Kid - Dreamcatcher

I really like this song. Not a huge fan of some of his other work though.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

mrgl said:


> The Count and Sinden feat. Kid Sister! Both versions are awesome, and don't forget the A-Trak Remix!



love count and siden, that elephant track is sick!!!!!!! and i LOVE a trak great show.....


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

mrgl said:


> The Count and Sinden feat. Kid Sister! Both versions are awesome, and don't forget the A-Trak Remix!



love count and siden, that elephant track is sick!!!!!!! and i LOVE a trak great show.....


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Andy Caldwell - Its good


----------



## silentangst

A psytrance track I don't know the name of


----------



## Noodle

*Kevin Saunderson - Tranzister  *


----------



## rincewindrocks

Infected Mushroom - Deck and Sheker

I like how IM is starting to do...i dont even know what to call it...psyhouse? progressive psytrance? whatever it is, its nice


----------



## e n d e r

Nightwish - Nemo


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Jonge Edammer-Roland and Sherman


----------



## MDMAhead

Hudson Mohawke - Fuse


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Hey, that's pretty sweet!


----------



## marsmellow

Velocity - Future (Arpeggiators Mix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1R20Nk3M2M


----------



## RedLeader

Man With No Name - Seratonin Sunrise (mvo remix)

_moonlight boy knows how to drive
find feed  kicking back in his plastic eyes
sounds on a system slipping it down
scurls on a stick while they froze it around
switchin up the lights on a five-eight-o
waiting for the medication to say hello
touchdown from a different place
just another soul-sucker with a brand new face_


1998


----------



## Noodle

I typed Code Red into youtube for fun.

No beuno.

*shakes head dejectedly from side to side*


----------



## RedLeader

TV Rock w/ Rudy - Been a Long Time (Laidback Luke remix)


----------



## Noodle

* The Ananda Project - Cascades Of Colour ( ... )*


----------



## latac

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9gLXY2pVlM


----------



## 06blkredline

Chicane - Sunstroke (Disc Citizens)


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Downlink - 6 Million Wayz


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Borgore - Ice Cream (Instrumental)


----------



## SirTophamHat

The Chemical Brothers - Further (2010)

%)


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Whisker Twister - We Are Your Friends (VIP)

Sooooo nasty,  though YT quality really does it an injustice up there.


----------



## Arnold

Future sound of electronic music -Mary Anne Hobbs radio uno


----------



## tiffacult

Suicide Silence - Bludgeoned To Death (CHRISPY DUBSTEP REMIX)


----------



## Sean McDevitt

05 - Rich Boy ft Yelawolf - Crazy


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Audio Bullys - Essential Mix


----------



## CallMeGod.

Koen Groeneveld - Air Breaks (Original Mix)


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Roxy & El-B - Cuba


----------



## Pillthrill

http://www.playlist.com/searchbeta/tracks#Cage%20The%20Elephant/all/1/751777297


----------



## Rogue Robot

Daft Punk Essential Mix


----------



## ThoseUnknown

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb83pEpAF8w


----------



## RedLeader

DJ Lhotse - Trancendence Ep. 100

Nice 2-hour set before bed


----------



## Noodle

I'm feeling a little edgy today: You can go git out o' my muthafuckin' way.


----------



## tekkeN

fresshhhh :D

DMX Krew - Twenty Minute Affair


----------



## RedLeader

Faruk Sabanci Feat. Renee Stakey - Stranger (Heatbeat Dub Remix)

Yes!


----------



## saliim

http://www.myspace.com/biminimusic


----------



## CallMeGod.

Dada Life - Cash In, Drop Out


----------



## miasma

Ubar Tmar - live


----------



## Rogue Robot

Yolanda Be Cool & DCUP - We No Speak Americano


----------



## RavinRaphael

Laidback Luke Essential mix 2K9


----------



## stimutant

nrg-52

...oh sry spelling mistake


----------



## Noodle

dis right ere


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Jeremy-Go with the flow original mix.


----------



## MDMAhead

Cevin Fisher - Love You Some More


----------



## RedLeader

Nurettin Colak - Confession (Arisen Flame Remix)

This has now become my favourite track.   AMAZING RELEASE


----------



## CotoCole

Holden and Thompson - Nothing (93 Returning Mix).


----------



## ResinTeeth

Slugabed vs. Coco Bryce 12"

http://www.discogs.com/Slugabed-Coco-Bryce-MYOR-02/release/1833855


----------



## Limesmoke

Andrew K pres Junk Science -ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ- Jataka ☈ ☣ {5:39/7:25}  ❇  Bitrate: 320kbps   ஞ  [Album: Coldharbour Sessions 2004 CD2]

Would definitely be a trance song. By the time i finished this post: Andrew K pres Junk Science -ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ- Jataka ☈ ☣ {6:38/7:25}  ❇  Bitrate: 320kbps   ஞ  [Album: Coldharbour Sessions 2004 CD2]  it's pretty much over....

Now its: Sebastian Leger, Chris Lake -ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ- Striped Flower (Original Mix) ☈ ☣ {0:41/5:41}  ❇  Bitrate: 256kbps   ஞ  [Album: ?]  

*I'd highly recommend this track to anyone who likes upbeat electro house, and a nice smooth trancey synth-progression as the song climaxes. It's wonderful.*


----------



## ResinTeeth

Ital Tek - Midnight Colour 12"

Highly recommend


----------



## ti.ara

"Maximum" Bassnectar ft. Ill Gates

 Sorry I don't know how to post an audio file, but here is a youtube video of the song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ5akiktU6o


----------



## den3ial

Ott - Signals from Bob


----------



## Arnold

http://www.be-at.tv/#/brands/tomorrowlands/tomorrowlands-2010/james-zabiela/


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bloody Beetroots Essential Mix


----------



## RavinRaphael

Roni Size - Want Your Body


----------



## genaro

solar fields - adjustment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUHkssf5iSs

deep atmospheric techno...enjoy


----------



## stonedandrolling89

one of my most very favorite songs ever turned dubstep. i love it.

ATB - "9PM(Til I Come) H320 dubstep remix"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4hLrPkcRnA


----------



## euphoria

CotoCole said:


> Holden and Thompson - Nothing (93 Returning Mix).



ive always been pretty obsessed with this track. its a good one!



shapeshifter - new day come

i am diggin the lyrics, the vocals, and pretty much everything about this song right now... ive been listening to it nonstop in my head all day


----------



## socalthizzn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8sF08HzcFI      neck break bassline. urban assualt - gotta have it.


----------



## socalthizzn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFRTWght9ag 

^be good to green - professor green ft lily allan (camo&krooked remix!!!!!!!!)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG08sPZqxe0

^dj friction - stand up (camo&krooked remix!!!!!!!)

i am really feeling both these tracks right now plus gotta have it by urban assualt, right now these are getting played daily


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Dutch Master-Recalled to Life.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ir9ouhwIfE


----------



## PureFire

Sound Tribe - EHM
Bassnectar and Jantsen- Blast Off


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Mescalinum United-We have arrived
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL5xh-wt3Vc


----------



## DJ 303

Bionic Orange - the spinebender - 003
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMXVIp2TlPM

Give ^ that a try
my favourite record from mid nineties


----------



## Mysterie

Speedy J - Fill 17


----------



## flat line

johnny cash

ring o fire
walk the line
jackson
hurt


----------



## ConnectFor

Interceptor17 - Hellalujah


----------



## BIGsherm7272

Marco V - Coming Back [Ft. Jonathan Mendelsohn] [Nic Chagall Remix]


----------



## Noodle

stonedandrolling89 said:


> one of my most very favorite songs ever turned dubstep. i love it.
> 
> ATB - "9PM(Til I Come) H320 dubstep remix"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4hLrPkcRnA



Interesting.  

I just came across a great lower tempo breakbeat version of this classic track a little while ago.




I'm currently listening to *Terry Lee Brown Junior - Wait*


----------



## stonedandrolling89

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYNTkAjybQg

Friendly Fires - "Paris(Aeroplane remix ft. Au Revoir Simone)"

love it love it love it.


----------



## blauwelichten

*Joris Voorn on b@tv*

http://www.be-at.tv/#/brands/tomorrowlands/tomorrowlands-2010/joris-voorn/


----------



## mav3rick

Reign - Unkle [Evil Nine Remix] 

Killer track :D

 Mav


----------



## Azron

The Crystal Method - Keep Hope Alive

Hope it keeps your hope alive


----------



## blauwelichten

Cajmere (Featuring Dajae) - Brighter Days 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVfZzIoAjK8&feature=related

beautiful house music


----------



## lilfoot

bunch of old bananas kru tracks!  wicked old jungle.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95RVnLM9gz8

also somma this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbgp6opUpFY  << OG material


----------



## blauwelichten

autoKratz - Always More 
Love the lead lines, beautiful synthesizer sounds, the monotonous vocals sit so perfectly.

Old school techno 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbYnhbRm_Lw&feature=related


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF01pOjK63w
alien t-bullets in their heads


----------



## blauwelichten

Andrea Parker - After Dark
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfgSrypYHgM&feature=related

Andrea Parker - Breaking the Code
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0cf0-8k2oU&feature=related

Andrea Parker - Melodious Thunk 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p2peWJTgiM&feature=related


----------



## ResinTeeth

Crazy Russian Footwork shit

http://soundcloud.com/damscray/damsybwoy-watch-it


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Datsik - Gizmo


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bloody beetroots - 2008 Electrocast Flash Mix (fucking great mix btw)


----------



## blauwelichten

redshape - ultra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYI8-lj1eOI&feature=related


----------



## HigherAwareness

Young American Primitive (1993). Look it up on youtube.


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_raq79sOs50


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Jack Beats essential mix...

thizz if you don have this one ill send it to ya it has like 30 percent wobble electro, 30 min old skool chi town house, some detroit jacking house, its sick man.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bloody beetroots - 2008 Electrocast Flash Mix (fucking great mix btw)

AGAIN! SRSLY all electro fans need this mix, I will send it to you if you pm me. Its like 150 minutes of pure gold.


----------



## Specktrail

Matthew dear essential mix


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

hot new TRACK! ELECTRO/FIDGET

http://soundcloud.com/n3urone/the-runner-2


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Ace of Base - All that she wants


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Jack Beats - Essential Mix


----------



## MDMAhead

Greg Gow - The Bridge (Late Night Grand River mix)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Caspa - Riot Powder


----------



## ocean

Kiki- Dancing Graffiti


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Afrojack - essential mix


----------



## blauwelichten

Gunther Stampaert-Don't Go-Yazoo (remix 2010) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn9dCAdFi6k&feature=related


----------



## socalthizzn

Nu urban podcast - erb n dub mix

Ukf podcast - the prototypes. 

Dj vadim Terrorist - prototypes remix


----------



## blauwelichten

superb re-edit of 
Aphex twin's On

ROBAPHEX (ON-001) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf5aYkQ-I-0


----------



## latac

http://soundcloud.com/sqklub/paul-kalkbrenner-live-sqklub-poznan-20-03-2009-192-1


----------



## blauwelichten

latac said:


> http://soundcloud.com/sqklub/paul-kalkbrenner-live-sqklub-poznan-20-03-2009-192-1



good choice sir


----------



## latac

blauwelichten said:


> good choice sir


Superb choice!
http://soundcloud.com/electro-mix-memory/sets/paul-kalkbrenner-lives


----------



## Beak

play loud..........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7563KIYOn-M


----------



## yucatanboy2

Far too loud - Play it loud (Broken Robot remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud9uqgbyYjM


----------



## blauwelichten

latac said:


> Superb choice!
> http://soundcloud.com/electro-mix-memory/sets/paul-kalkbrenner-lives



Now that is superb mate. 
Very good internet findings.


----------



## blauwelichten

Tiga - the more I hear the more I love what he does, he definitely adds a unique edge to acid house. His basslines are sick.

Tiga - You Gonna Want Me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VySphrQsy1U
Tiga - Louder Than A Bomb http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v9F8ffaBAQ
Tiga - Pleasure From The Bass http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLn6Suub-s0
Tiga - Hot In Herre http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZMRMwPT5Ug
Tiga - Shoes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE2B8PfsvGk :D


----------



## Beak

http://i.mixcloud.com/CCAMu

sasha


----------



## LuGoJ

Frankie Bones Factory 15 tape

'93 gabber, before it got too fast for me ;p


----------



## silentangst

D-Block and S-Te-Fan Ft MC Villain - Part of the Hard


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Instra:mental Live at Audioriver Festival 2010, Poland

i think these guys are the most forward-thinking producers atm.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Afrojack - essential mix


----------



## socalthizzn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US6zvIUazWQ 



00:00 Wayz & Panda & Mark G - Cabin Crew / Wildlife Ltd. EXCLUSIVE
02:08 John B - Red Sky / Beta
03:11 Matrix & Futurebound - Womb / Viper
03:54 Peshay & SS & Influx UK - Make Some Noise / Formation
04:36 Panda - Transylvania / Wildlife Ltd.
05:19 Contour - Shooting Star / Sole Digital
06:01 Panda - Baghdad / Wildlife Ltd.
06:44 Danny Byrd - Labyrinth / Hospital
07:27 Mutt - Draw On Me / Spearhead
08:52 High Contrast - Kiss Kiss Bang Bang / Hospital
09:34 Panda - Untitled / Wildlife Ltd. EXCLUSIVE
10:57 Crissy Criss - Us / Mix & Blen'
11:00 Zodiac - The Darkness / XS
11:43 Double Zero - Forum Fannies / Propaganda
13:07 Modified Motion & Faction - Magic Man / Dynamic Audio
13:29 Zen - Break Even (Remix) / Grid
14:12 Mistabishi - No Matter What / Hospital
14:54 Ewun & Spor - We Dominate / Lifted Music
15:36 Black Sun Empire - The End Of Me / Black Sun Empire
16:19 Jade - Acid Flood / Black Sun Empire
17:00 Commix - Scarlet / Hospital
18:06 Muffler - Mermaids / Hospital


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Mstrkrft - essential mix


----------



## osi

Zomby - Float


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Afrojack - essential mix



same thing, if anyone wants the link I will give it.... its a GREAT electro/progressive mix


----------



## Greenstar420

So this is giving me the brain chills.  Check it out.  Best bassnectar vid Ive seen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp1AwXg84p4


----------



## TheTuneOfTurbo

Live @ Electric Daisy Carnival sets - Armin Van Buuren 
(Oh what a wonderful 2 nights! PLUS I get to flashback to that weekend with the live sets they broadcasted on XM radio)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

bloody beetroots - electrocasts mix


----------



## alantis360

danny byrd essential mix  http://mixdeluxe.wordpress.com/2010/08/28/essential-mix-2010-08-28-danny-byrd/


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

laidback luke - we love sounds festival mix 2009
and now the mix from 3 days before that was recorded


----------



## RedLeader

Bushi - 23 Kisses (Jussi Soro Remix) 

It has been a good minute since a euphoric trance track nearly brought a tear to my eye upon first listen...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bassnectar - Smashers & Mashers Mix


----------



## Swerlz

^ I saw Bassnectar not too long ago.. definitely a memorable event


getting my melbourne shuffle on with the Angerfist!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucCTpHdNqY4


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

saw him twice at ultra but was so intoxicated both times that I only remember about half of it, was fire though what I remember. never mix 7 beers with .2 of good k

this time im gonna be sober, only gods good green


----------



## BottleOfOxy

The Drop (Original Mix) - LA Riots..... shit is fireeeeeeeeee


----------



## PwnX

DJ Zinc - Fugees or Not


----------



## blauwelichten

A bit of bassline house....
http://www.plunder.com/PRoper-Basslines-Vol-6-10-02-06-download-cb135cb1d3.htm


----------



## dan k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2vWQFHP3D0


----------



## Noodle

*Tiefschwarz - On and On*

..bangin'!


----------



## Swerlz

*Scooter* - I Shot The DJ


----------



## Noodle

A *DJ T* mixset.

...very nice.

I didn't label it properly after downloading it though.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

deadmau5 streaming a live dj set pretty good hard electro now


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

eskmos latest mix


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Marco Carola - Re-Solution


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

excision 2010 mix


----------



## Part Time Junkie

I know I've posted a stupid amount of Twocker tunes lately but just found this today...

*Twocker - Stitch Bass Kleph Remix*

Bass Kleph Remix's is really on the money!


----------



## naginnudej

Excision - Subsonic (Elite Force Revamp)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Excision Shamabla 2009 (this is my fav of his)

BASSNECTA TONIGHT


----------



## Swerlz

Evil Activities - Never Fall Asleep


----------



## Unbreakable

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7HmoqeIgqA
Harder Better Faster Stronger - Daft Punk (Dubstep Remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^way too many freakin remixes of this in the world...anyone want to take on the challenge of doing an entire hour set of the best?

j/k


----------



## MDMAhead

Greg Gow - The Bridge (Late Night Grand River Mix) - so good! So so so so GOOD!!!! Infact, if I had actually been aware of this track in 2009, I would have voted it my track of the year in the EMD poll.


and here's Kevin Saunderson dropping it earlier this year - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAVT7umqVcs

- the moment *those* Detroit synths come in is one of those perfect end-of-night, hands-in-the-air moments!!!!!


----------



## dan k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jbvUqF_Nl4
datsik, think i want some more


----------



## JB

Coffee Talk - Jazzanova

[edit]

Wickid track, love jazzanova already but this one is part of a nice mix album. Code 4109 by DJ Krush.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Crookers - MicroMix #6


----------



## Swerlz

Re-Style - Take Ya Down


----------



## Saucy

Bassnectar- Timestretch


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXYGmF0-GX8&feature=related *Dubchild - take me(Reso RMX)*  fuck mmeeeee he's a dutty badman


----------



## UnSquare

Radiohead - Everything In Its Right Place [Mark Foyle Intro Mix]


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Excision 2010 Shambala SET, nasty, everyone going nuts for this one, I still like 09' betta


----------



## Swerlz

Evil Activities - Nobody said it was easy


----------



## BottleOfOxy

Will Smith - Fresh Prince Of Bel Air ( Mustard Pimp Remix)

^illest song, but i've overplayed the shit of it, the video somebody edited to go wit it, hahaah


----------



## Beak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7lqLAT2AYg

nurse with wound-----excellent


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Sgt Slick - Like This

the hottest electro banger ive heard in a while


----------



## ecstasyboy717

digweed - heaven scent.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Afrojack essential mix


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Afrojack essential mix


----------



## MDMAhead

Underworld - Bird 1

- probably the best track off the new album IMO.


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Matador (Ie)-Dirty Money - Original Mix


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

laidback luke @ we love sounds sydney 2009


----------



## dan k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgYskZtUjSc


----------



## MDMAhead

New Funk D'Void track!!!!

Funk D'Void - Italoca

- it's kindof like a cross between techno and italodisco (hence the name 'Italoca')


----------



## rincewindrocks

gettin my techno down!!

http://soundcloud.com/dylanrhymes/dylan-rhymes-dancing-in-the-desert-dj-mix-sept-2010


----------



## Beak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-vOs9e270k

gnome/spybey=spacelec


----------



## dan k

http://www.induceonline.com/live/2007-06-23 - Get Together/Danny The Wildchild - 2007-06-23 @ Get Together.mp3


----------



## rincewindrocks

http://soundcloud.com/hedflux/hedflux-summer2010-promo-mix


----------



## RedLeader

Matt Skyer - Buenos Aries


----------



## RedLeader

Phosgore - Diagnosis

Industrial Tuesdays


----------



## BassMeHarder

DJ Arne L 2 - Testbitching


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

laidback luke - a new set forget from where


----------



## PwnX

Akufen - Deck The House


----------



## BottleOfOxy

Telephone..... (SIDNEY SAMPSON REMIX)  yeeeeeee, when that first beat drops it's so illl.


----------



## Mr. White

Krafty Kuts - Shake Them Hips

This song is just driving my nuts atm. sooo good


----------



## googlah

Seroxat - Disorentiation (Oerebro_Freakfactory_3-2004-MYCEL)


----------



## panic in paradise

*scratch cat strays ill*

  skinny puppy -those loud neighbors!


----------



## smackncheese

Infected Mushroom -- Project 100

How can you even classify a track like this? Prog-psy I suppose. Infected Mushroom has defined a genre of their own. 

Fucking epic, for sure.


----------



## anarchogen

Centhron - A Tergo < bad-ass


----------



## blauwelichten

Sound of The Hoover Volume 1
Hard house is a good way to start the week
While the genre may have disappeared up its own k hole
It is a quality cheese free album


----------



## campaigns

smackncheese said:


> Infected Mushroom -- Project 100
> 
> How can you even classify a track like this? Prog-psy I suppose. Infected Mushroom has defined a genre of their own.
> 
> Fucking epic, for sure.



Nice!


----------



## rincewindrocks

smackncheese said:


> Infected Mushroom -- Project 100
> 
> How can you even classify a track like this? Prog-psy I suppose. Infected Mushroom has defined a genre of their own.
> 
> Fucking epic, for sure.



well, its something like 80 bpm (i know cause the asshat playing before me on saturday left me with a 100bpm track and i had to scramble to find a few songs that would let me transit down to 72, then double to 144.) so i dont know if it would classify as anything....midtempo breaks? Ironically, that song just finished in my headphones (got my shit on random right now)

right now, its Violet Vision - Cellophane (Sub6 vs. Domestic remix)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Mixmaster Mike - Napalm Rockets Dubstep Mix.... ridiculous


----------



## panic in paradise

little dragon - blinking pigs


----------



## Swerlz

Girl Talk - Set it off


----------



## panic in paradise

Laika - King Sleepy


----------



## sjlowhay

Venetian Snares - [My So-Called Life CD1 #06] Ultraviolent Junglist


----------



## SmokeNDose

Shpongle feat. Benji - The God Particle

http://twistedmusic.com/news/news_shpongle_feat_benji_the_god_particle/


----------



## sjlowhay

AFX - [Analord 02 #B01] Pissed Up In SE1


----------



## panic in paradise

masochisambience


----------



## Big)Sky

String cheese incident - Rollover. Gotta love STI =)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Mix Master Mike - Napalm Rockets Mix (hes mixing dubstep now and KILLING IT!)


----------



## panic in paradise

Laika - King Sleepy


----------



## anarchogen

Cylob - Inseminoid


----------



## Chi-Blast

Well 'Ard- Caspa & Rusko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkmmRDNYsZA&feature=related


----------



## SirTophamHat

Infected Mushroom - Sa'eed (2009 - The Legend of the Black Shawarma)


----------



## doodahman1969

Lots of mixes this morning/afternoon:

Veronica Vasika- Fact Mix 194
Greg Wilson- 10/8/10 Live @ Riverboat Shuffle Party London
Move D Vs. Eli Verveine Live @ Nordstern, Basel
Adam Bayer- Drumcode 011 Mix (Oct 15 2k10)
Reagenz- Live @ Dommune 2k10


----------



## socalthizzn

Cant post utube links from iphone but a must hear is camo&krooked -synthetic.  OMFG this is proper dnb!!!!


----------



## jmiz77

Rage Against the Machine-Maggie's Farm (Bob Dylan cover) Sicccckkkkkk


----------



## jmiz77

Here's what's next on the playlist:
Propagandhi-Head? Chest? Or foot?, and Anti-manefesto
Leftover Crack-One dead cop, Gang control
Daycare Swindlers-Heroin Beach
Blanks 77-Suburbia
Morning Glory-Gimmie Heroin
Star Fucking Hipsters-Two Cups of Tea
Poison Idea-Punish Me

Feelin Kinda Punkish today...


----------



## Arnold

Sy kick-nasty
Atlantis
The Future Sound of London - Omnipresence


----------



## smackncheese

KLF - What Time Is Love


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Borgore - Radio 1 mix


----------



## Noodle

*Underground Resistance - The Final Frontier *


----------



## Noodle

*Mad Mike - Hi-Tech Dreams*

...great stuff.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Borgore - ice Cream


----------



## ocean

Apparat - Komponent (Telefon Tel Aviv Remix)


----------



## Noodle

^ 

Nice.


----------



## d1989

Livio & Roby - Stapanu Intergalactic


----------



## smackncheese

Good morning, lovelies! 
Some Hardcore for ya freaky people.. start your day off hard! 

Solution & Ephexis -- Requiem


----------



## EseFlacko708

Robin S-Show Me LOve.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

French Fries - Pourtelerama Mix


----------



## MDMAhead

Aril Brikha - Berghain


----------



## MDMAhead

Marcel Fengler - Enigma


----------



## naatural

Very nice podcast by mike Shannon


----------



## tryptanite

I know it's not Electronica but, The greatest pac-man victory in history, by Aesop Rock.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Smash Gordon - This Is not For your Computer Speakers Mix (DUBSTEP EPIC MIX)


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlLWFa1b1Bc

A classic that never gets old


----------



## panic in paradise

Morpheus Laughing 

hes got me cracking up atm.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

deadmau5 - Complications


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

crazynate:] said:


> "vandals" dirtyphonics



fucking AWESOME song! I love Dirtyphonics


----------



## silentangst

Sanctuary - Gareth Emery


----------



## cheah

Netsky's Essential Mix. Gettin pumped to see him & other Hospitality artists tonight !


----------



## panic in paradise

skinny puppy - doomsday 
makes me more motivated to finish crashing out the benzos.
kind of...

 its only psycheseismic-pharmoalgia..!
"just wait,,, its very uncomfortable for them, very difficult."


----------



## Swerlz

Dark Trance Part 6 Cd1


----------



## MDMAhead

Underground Resistance - The Final Frontier


----------



## Noodle

*Adam X - Going Back To Belgium  *


----------



## slef

*drexciya-hydro cubes*


----------



## BottleOfOxy

Ian Carey - Hoodrat Stuff (Original Mix)

illlllest samples ever haaha


----------



## Noodle

* Josh Wink - Don't Laugh ( Richie Santana & Peter Bailey Mix )*









...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Bassnectar - smashers & mashers mix


----------



## Noodle

*Leftfield - More Than I Know *


----------



## 33Hz

Gold Panda - I'm With You But I'm Lonely From the Lucky Shiner LP. 

Hands down, the best electronic album of the year.


----------



## MDMAhead

The Shamen - Boss Drum


'Altering your state of consciousness, nevertheless, will gain you access to a techno tribal, positively-primal, shamanic, anarchistic, archaic revival.'


----------



## Noodle

Cagedbaby - Medicine ( ... )


----------



## MDMAhead

*Robert Babicz* live from Melbourne 2007


- soooooooooooo good!!!!!!


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

Dirtyphonics - Quarks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTfFGcnXBoE


----------



## firstmoment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-Ule3zlVsY&feature=related

i know its laugh-out-loud

but i was there; and it was amazing

fast forward to 2:50 and watch until 6:22

at 3:33 everyone SCREAMS "AS I USED TO DO BEFORE" and it is not the music volume lowering it is the crowd screaming the words to the song louder than the speakers.

same at 3:40, we all scream "back for more!"

again at 3:49, it was amazing.

and the whole time everyone is singing this fucking song. i have never sang a song with 10 thousand other people before that night and it was seriously fucking amazing.

again at 4:50

i hope if you watch that you feel 1/1,000 of what i felt being there.


----------



## smackncheese

Dark Dubstep mix 2010

^^ Good stuff. Starts off with killer mixage of Passion Pit's 'Sleepyhead.'


----------



## lightforce

Skrillex - Rock 'N Roll (Will Take You To The Mountain)


----------



## dropsonde

Shlohmo - Dead Pixel


----------



## yucatanboy2

Infusion - Girls Can Be Cruel (king unique dub)

Nice track off their "Six feet above yesterday" album, CD 2.

Couldn't find a youtube link for it


----------



## slef

*Surgeon - Whose Bad Hands Are These? (Autechre Remix) *


----------



## smackncheese

This:

Pixies - Where Is My Mind (Bassnectar Dubstep mix)


----------



## Noodle

Italo Disco:  Mr. Flagio - Take A Chance 

...fun.


----------



## mymindisgoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiBRXUVwVQ8&feature=related


----------



## Noodle

Marek Hemmann - Right ( featuring Fabian Reichelt )


----------



## socalthizzn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-x3TuNPYWQ

lets do some foookin drooogs.


----------



## MDMAhead

Underworld - Cups


----------



## tekkeN

*Ceephax Acid Crew - Acid Varsity*






o ye! :D so so so good live


----------



## BottleOfOxy

Tiësto - Louder Than Boom (Bart B More Remix)

.....banngggginn......


----------



## joe90

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&client=mv-google&hl=en&v=AgKHBuIcZC8
 Berghain club  Berlin 2010 video

Random video find...love random I do


----------



## BottleOfOxy

dooood....


C'mon (Tiësto vs. Diplo)


----------



## joe90

load of wank 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NObp8ACKfMk
 Funk D'Void  Diabla


----------



## MDMAhead

Underworld - Bird 1


- definitely my favourite track off their new album


----------

